# Lustige raidgeschichten



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Februar 2009)

hi ihr da draußen 
(fals es soeinen thread schon gibt möcht ich mich enschuldigen) 

undzwar möcht ich von euch , das ihr mal eure lustigsten / verrücktesten raidgeschichten erzählt ich fang mal an 

es war in obsidian 

wir waren : 2 tanks
                 2 healer
                 6 dds (wobei 50% von denen etwa mh 1k dps machten, und nein ich mach mehr als 1k ^^) 

ok wir legten die ersten trash mob gruppen und klopften mit mühe und not den ersten boss um ... ok weiter gings trash mobs 2. boss 
(der mit den eiern) ZACK whipe 
dann platzte unserem t7/7.5 imbatank der kragen er kickte die 3 noob dds und holte 2 neue und 1 healer wobei 2 der alten gingen und einer (ein dk mit 1k dps der zu mir meinte er würd 2.6 k fahren XD) der dk blieb stehn und spamte den kreiger warum er denn gekickt worten sei (höchstwarscheinlich ein kiddy ) naja als dann alle rumheulten udn der 3. heiler net reinkam ging er schließlich ... aber auf eine besondere art (ihr müsst euch vorstellen wir standen da beim 2. boss der direckt da is wenn man reinkommt und geradeaus hochschaut ) er lief los lief lief lief pullte sartharion lief raus was macht sartharion? na was wolh er dreht sich um und geht auf die grp los alle sind gerannt wie bekloppt^^ daraufhin landete dieser dk als erste person (außgeschlossen sind hierbei goldspamer...) auf meiner ignore und es ist echt superschwer mich soweit zu bringen das man auf der ignore landet aber soeine aktion ist unverzeihbar^^ 

mfg schurki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/btw fehler sind gewollt und dienen der allgemeinen belustigung 
und wer welche findet darf se behalten ^^


----------



## Naho (15. Februar 2009)

Gestern suchte ich ein paar Leutre für nen Rnd Bt- Raid .

Es lief alles ganz gut bis zu Teron blutschatten, wo ein dk sich mit dem debuff direkt in den Raid stellte und starb.das war wipe nr1
die nächsten trys waren zwar kaotisch liefen aber auch nich bedeutend besse. 
Als die meisten wieder voll gebufft und bereit vorm boss standen, pullte auf einem ein DK ---- wipe, jedoch gingen die Skellete nicht weg und killten auch die leute die nich beim Try dabei waren.

Mehr schlecht als Recht schafften wir dann auch Teron, und da sind Hände mit +Blockwertung gedroptt, der DK wieder sofort bedarf und wollte nicht auf uns hören dass er kein schild tragen könne Oo

Naja als wir dann vor Gurtogg standen, sagte wieder der selbe DK , der berauschende 500 dps fuhr und waffen hatte wie den Caster-Kolben von Akil zon, dass wir schon lägst bei Illidan sein könnten würden alle viel mehr dmg machen und die Taktik beachten, was er selbst nicht tat.


Naja die Folge war Kick -> dann pullte er den Boss.


Naja das war mein gestriger Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Februar 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> der berauschende 500 dps fuhr



lol ^^ welches lvl war der?

/edit: ich hab nix gegen dks aber ich kenn eig nur 2 sorten 

1) die machen 1 k dps und haben grünes quest equip und halten sich für den ober player 
2) sie machen 2k dps und boxen alles weg was sich in ner ini / raid bewegt


----------



## Darnak (15. Februar 2009)

Grüße!

Ich muss sagen soclhe storys sind eher erschreckend? wie kann ein dk 500 dps machen? das ist doch schon fast eine kunst.. oder 1k dps mit 80? ich finde sowas derb peinlich die leute sollten mal sehen was sie falsch machen weil sowas ist ja nciht normal..

MFG


----------



## Thornbearer (15. Februar 2009)

10 Mann Naxxramas, erster versuch im Militärviertel, 8 Wipes an der ersten Thrashgruppe und ein total  verzweifelter Raidleiter.... der dann irgendwann von 25 auf 10er umgeschaltet hat *hust*
Naja, habens halt verpennt  aufNormal zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Februar 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> 10 Mann Naxxramas, erster versuch im Militärviertel, 8 Wipes an der ersten Thrashgruppe und ein total  verzweifelter Raidleiter.... der dann irgendwann von 25 auf 10er umgeschaltet hat *hust*
> Naja, habens halt verpennt  aufNormal zu stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Darnak schrieb:


> Grüße!
> 
> Ich muss sagen soclhe storys sind eher erschreckend? wie kann ein dk 500 dps machen? das ist doch schon fast eine kunst.. oder 1k dps mit 80? ich finde sowas derb peinlich die leute sollten mal sehen was sie falsch machen weil sowas ist ja nciht normal..
> 
> MFG



ich muss sagen mit neinem schurken mach ich auch bloß 1.6 - 1.8 k o.0 aber bei raids lieg ich immer in mittelfeld


----------



## QcK (15. Februar 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> 10 Mann Naxxramas, erster versuch im Militärviertel, 8 Wipes an der ersten Thrashgruppe und ein total  verzweifelter Raidleiter.... der dann irgendwann von 25 auf 10er umgeschaltet hat *hust*
> Naja, habens halt verpennt  aufNormal zu stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GEIL! na sowas soll mir auch mal passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (15. Februar 2009)

hier hat ja jeder was geiles zu erählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja mir si so was leider nocht nicht passiert. (is klaub auch besser)


----------



## Dreidan (15. Februar 2009)

Sowas ist mir bei Archavon auch schon passiert. Die vier Trashmobs haben wir mit unserer Zehnertruppe auch noch hinbekommen. Hat auch niemand bemerkt, dass der Boss so viel HP hatte. Wir wunderten uns halt nur,, warum der einfach nicht runter ging.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rottenbone (15. Februar 2009)

kennt ihr das auch, dass bei jeder arachavon random grp ungefähr 10 leute rufen "pls port", obwohl sie in dalaran stehn.

gestern war von 25 leuten nur 1 hexer bei. dieser war natürlich nicht in 1000winter sondern sonstwo.
er wollte en port haben (wie gesagt, der einzige hexer...). als wir ihm sagten, dass dies nicht ging, meinte er wir sollen doch den portstein benutzen... als wir ihm mitteilten, dass auch dies nicht möglich sei und schon witze aufkamen wie "den portstein siehste nur mit unsichtbarkeit entdecken" ist er dann raus aus der grp ^^

achja, randoms sind immer wieder die witzigsten ^^


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Februar 2009)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Sowas ist mir bei Archavon auch schon passiert. Die vier Trashmobs haben wir mit unserer Zehnertruppe auch noch hinbekommen. Hat auch niemand bemerkt, dass der Boss so viel HP hatte. Wir wunderten uns halt nur,, warum der einfach nicht runter ging.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



respekt mit ner 10 er gruppe die 4 trash mobs zu packen ich find diepersöhnlich auf nonhero schon schwer wegen dem feuer und vorallem die erste 4 rer grp is die schwerste der rest der ini is echt super easy


----------



## Crash_hunter (15. Februar 2009)

wenn ich mich richtig reinhänge, dann fahre ich mit meinem lvl 77 grün equipten Dk 1k dps... und mein hunter (ja noch equipt von bc) mit lvl 71 hau ich in der ini auf bosse auch 700dps... ich weiß garnet, wie man mit lvl 80 in raids so wenig schaden fahren soll...


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Februar 2009)

ist euch eigentlich auch aufgefallen das bei archavon immer hexer sachen droppen vorallem im 10er und man keinen hexer dabeihat?^^


----------



## Minorjiel (15. Februar 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> dann platzte unserem t7/7.5 imbatank der kragen er kickte die 3 noob dds und holte 2 neue und 1 healer wobei 2 der alten gingen und einer (ein dk mit 1k dps der zu mir meinte er würd 2.6 k fahren XD) der dk blieb stehn und spamte den kreiger warum er denn gekickt worten sei (höchstwarscheinlich ein kiddy ) naja als dann alle rumheulten udn der 3. heiler net reinkam ging er schließlich ... aber auf eine besondere art (ihr müsst euch vorstellen wir standen da beim 2. boss der direckt da is wenn man reinkommt und geradeaus hochschaut ) er lief los lief lief lief pullte sartharion lief raus was macht sartharion? na was wolh er dreht sich um und geht auf die grp los alle sind gerannt wie bekloppt^^ daraufhin landete dieser dk als erste person (außgeschlossen sind hierbei goldspamer...) auf meiner ignore und es ist echt superschwer mich soweit zu bringen das man auf der ignore landet aber soeine aktion ist unverzeihbar^^



Wenn man Random geht, selbst schuld. Uns ist damals durch ne ähnliche Aktion ein Kara-Raid gesprengt worden. 8xGilde und 2xRandom. Loot-Regeln waren recht grob abgesteckt FFA aber FirstNeed vorrang. Bei Moroes würfelt der Random Heil-Schamane auf irgendein DD Zauberzeugs (weiß nicht mehr, was es war) und meinte er bräuchte dies für die Zweit-Ausrüstung, wenn er mal auf Ele umskillt. Gut, er hat zwar beim Würfeln gewonnen, aber der Plündermeister hat's dann wegen FirstNeed anderweitig verteilt...der Schamane war stinksauer und hat ne Riesenwelle gemacht (konnte ihn anfangs verstehen, war ja eigentlich ein Random Raid, aber es war ja noch FirstNeed abgesprochen). Wir haben dann gesagt, dass wir an dieser Stelle abbrechen weil wir keine Lust darauf haben, dass dann jeder auf alles würfelt....wegen Zweit- oder Drittausrüstung. Die beiden Randoms verlassen den Schlachtzug, machen aber noch in Kara einen eigenen 2-Mann Schlachtzug auf und blocken somit die gesamte ID. Tjoa, saßen wir mit 8 Mann in Kara und konnten keinen Ersatz reinlassen und 2 Mann saßen uns gegenüber und haben uns ne lange Nase gezeigt. Das ging dann über ne Stunde über Gildenleiter, etc. weil keiner nachgeben wollte. Ende vom Lied war, dass weder die Randoms noch wir an diesem Abend nicht ein einziges Kupferstückchen gewonnen hatten. 

Seitdem bin ich Random-Raids gegenüber extrem skeptisch eingestellt. Finds aber nicht fair, wenn ihr einen Random-Raid auf die Beine stellt und dann einfach Leute wieder rauskickt, weil sie nicht genug DPS fahren. Vielleicht sollte man die Spieler höflich bitten, den gesamten Raid abbrechen oder das Problem übers /w lösen.....aber wenn ihr erst Leute ladet, dann kickt und einfach da stehen lasst, dann kommen die auf dumme Gedanken....ich wäre auch sauer. Naja, der Ton mach halt die Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BtW:
Wenn ich denn mal meine Nase in einen Random-Raif stecke, dann erlebe ich jedes Mal die gleiche Situation: Warum, zum Henker, wollen die Raid-Leiter immer gleich die Erfolge mit abstauben!?! Sartharion mit einem Add (von drei rede ich mal gar nicht) funktioniert einfach nicht mit einer bunten Mischung!!!


----------



## Naho (15. Februar 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> lol ^^ welches lvl war der?
> 
> /edit: ich hab nix gegen dks aber ich kenn eig nur 2 sorten
> 
> ...



Der war 76 od so^^


----------



## Gnomero (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo 
Das wa bei uns auch so naxx spinnenviertel 
habe den trash gemacht und dachten uns wieso wollten die Hp net runter 

bis wir beim ersten boss standen und dachten uns so wieso hat der 2 adds dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da sachte unser Tank hm.... will Blizz uns Ärgern.

Bis uns aufgefallen wa das wir in hero drin waren. 

Aber lustig is das schon mit 10. Leuten den trash in der 25 gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Februar 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]



ja aber wenn man netmal den 2. boss packt ( das is mir nochnie passiert das ich an nem boss dort verreckt bin naja der net der endboss is ) und es kann doch net sein das die healer beim ersten oom gehn ... der is doch richtig einfach ... wie soltle das beim endboss aussehn , da dwer ja in etwa 2.5 mal soviel hp hat


----------



## TheWoox (15. Februar 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> wenn ich mich richtig reinhänge, dann fahre ich mit meinem lvl 77 grün equipten Dk 1k dps... und mein hunter (ja noch equipt von bc) mit lvl 71 hau ich in der ini auf bosse auch 700dps... ich weiß garnet, wie man mit lvl 80 in raids so wenig schaden fahren soll...



mein lvl 72 unholy dk fährt konstant 1k dps, dabei hat er bis auf die mitlvlnden schultern und die axt mit kreuzfahrer crapequip, sogar noch 2 teile standaert das blaue das man auf 58 bekommt...

ja kp randoms sind einfach immer der hammer, habs noch nie gesehen das randoms mal wirklich alle gut dps fahren, ein paar die nix können sind immer dabei, werden dann aber auch recht schnell gegangen.
z.b. gestern 10er nax ein unholy/frost dk mit weniger dps als die beiden warritanks. einfach peinlich, damit würde ich mich nicht in einen raid trauen, und sowas lässt sich dann auch nimmer mit equip erklären.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (15. Februar 2009)

Naxx 25er, 2 Randoms, Emo-Palas (DK)
Spinnenviertel, Trash am Anfang - Angesagt Gruppenkuscheln beim Palatank wegen dem Anstürmen der großen Spinnen.
Die 2 DKs pullen sich natürlich mit Todesgriff jeder ein Singletarget, fressen ordentlich Schaden und wump tot.
Rezz, kurze Ansage sie mögen doch bitte einfach nur Dmg in der Weihe machen, next Pull, wieder 2 Mal Todesgriff, 2 tote DKs.
So gings weiter bis zum ersten Boss.
Raidleader erklärt gerade die Taktik, als der erste DK losstürmt zum Boss und uns dadurch wiped. 
Auf einmal im TS ein Gebrüll wieso wir ihn nicht heilen würden, und überhaupt, sei ja wohl kein Problem für den Palatank, ihm den Boss abzuspotten. An der Stelle reichte es uns, wir baten ihn höflich den Schlachtzug und das TS mangels Gruppenfähigkeit zu verlassen. Nun, wir mussten ihn und seinen Kollegen dann kicken. Seitdem nehmen wir, war ja nicht die erste schlechte Erfahrung mit Emo-Palas, keine DK´s mehr mit, weder 5er noch 10er noch 25er. Ausgenommen der eine aus unserer Gilde, der weiss, wie man sich in Gruppe verhält.
Btw, andere Gäste im Raid, gleich welche Klasse, wissen sich meist zu benehmen. Die Deppen scheinen sich wirklich auf DKs zu konzentrieren, schade eigentlich.


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Februar 2009)

Shamazing schrieb:


> mein lvl 72 unholy dk fährt konstant 1k dps, dabei hat er bis auf die mitlvlnden schultern und die axt mit kreuzfahrer crapequip, sogar noch 2 teile standaert das blaue das man auf 58 bekommt...
> 
> ja kp randoms sind einfach immer der hammer, habs noch nie gesehen das randoms mal wirklich alle gut dps fahren, ein paar die nix können sind immer dabei, werden dann aber auch recht schnell gegangen.
> z.b. gestern 10er nax ein unholy/frost dk mit weniger dps als die beiden warritanks. einfach peinlich, damit würde ich mich nicht in einen raid trauen, und sowas lässt sich dann auch nimmer mit equip erklären.



700 DPS auf 1k aufrunden zählt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Februar 2009)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> Naxx 25er, 2 Randoms, Emo-Palas (DK)
> Spinnenviertel, Trash am Anfang - Angesagt Gruppenkuscheln beim Palatank wegen dem Anstürmen der großen Spinnen.
> Die 2 DKs pullen sich natürlich mit Todesgriff jeder ein Singletarget, fressen ordentlich Schaden und wump tot.
> Rezz, kurze Ansage sie mögen doch bitte einfach nur Dmg in der Weihe machen, next Pull, wieder 2 Mal Todesgriff, 2 tote DKs.
> ...



^^ also wenn ich bei rnd raids mitgeh was ich eig immer mach halt ich mich an die anweisung des raidleaders habscho schlechte erfahrungen gemacht ... da muss man einfach wie n roboter ohne eigene meinung sein .. beispielsweise naxx 10 1. boss der boss geht in die phase mit den fliegen dann kommt ja n add so der tank tank den außenrum keiner geht aufs add bis aufn tank und schurki  .... sowas regt mich auf ...


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Februar 2009)

@Te:

Der Witz an der Geschichte?
Du bezeichnest jemand als Kiddy,wobei euer R-Leiter bereits nach einem Wipe bei Satharion 10er (oohh..schweerer Boss) der Kragen platz und er 3 Leute kickt?

Welch toller Joke.



> "Worten sei"
> "3 noob DD's" "höchstwahrscheinlich ein kiddy" "(ein dk mit 1k dps der zu mir meinte er würd 2.6 k fahren XD)"



/shrug

Spricht doch für sich selbst.
Ich dächte imemr solche Smileys "XD" wären vorallem bei Kiddys im Gebrauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja BTT: Das ist ne lustige raidgeschichte:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk

FSK 18


----------



## Valjiin (15. Februar 2009)

Ich habe ketzte Woche meinem Freund geholfen der noch ein mage für obsi 25 gesucht hatte. Eigentlich war ich am twinken und hatte gar keine Lust, baer was solls.
Die 3 Drachen gingen easy, aber bei Sartharion haben 2 Tanks sich immer abgespottet, wobei einer ziemlich dum stand und der liebe Drache sich zur Gruppe drehte und seinen Atem präsentierte. Naja Whipe halt. Wieder rein, gebuffet etc und Taktik nochmal für alle erklärt. Ich hatte die Nase schon voll und beschloss ein wenig in der Lava zu schwimmen und bemerkte wie schön man sich durch Wirbel durch die Luft kicken lassen konnte. Im TS fingen schon welche an zu jammern ich würde noch den Boss pullen.
Ich sagte, ich habe das doch gut im Griff und der Run begann Spaß zu machen. Dann war ich einmal unvorsichtig und flog direkt auf den Boss.
Noch in der Luft Eisblock und dann Unsichtbarkeit und aufgemountet-> raus aus der inni. Der Boss ging schon durch den Raid.
Naja ich musste tierisch im TS lachen, aber schließlich legten wir den Boss doch noch und ich bekam die Beutetasche. Der Plündermeitser hatte /rnd 25 genutzt und mir, demjenigen der bei ihm an Platz 17 war die Tasche verteilt. DA das natürlich nicht bei allen so war wurde ich ordentlich geflamet und landete wohl zum ersten mal zurecht auf einer ignore^^
Aber was solls bissl Spaß muss sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg


----------



## Mosebi (15. Februar 2009)

Darnak schrieb:


> Grüße!
> 
> Ich muss sagen soclhe storys sind eher erschreckend? wie kann ein dk 500 dps machen? das ist doch schon fast eine kunst.. oder 1k dps mit 80? ich finde sowas derb peinlich die leute sollten mal sehen was sie falsch machen weil sowas ist ja nciht normal..
> 
> MFG



Ja ich kann solche Sachen auch nicht verstehen.

Mit meinem 70er DK komme ich schon so auf 1k dps und wenn ich dann manche Leute mit meinem Tank in einer hero sehe, die <1k dps machen, Frage ich mich echt was die machen^^


----------



## JohnnyNRW (15. Februar 2009)

Gestern ist mir das übelste überhaupt pasiert.

Es machte sich gestern eine Gruppe auf den Weg, um die Feste Drak´Tharon hc zu clearen.

Ich war mit meinem DK Twink (KEIN TANK) mit dabei und schaffte es, bei nem Boss den Erfolg "Bedürftig" zu machen, wo man ne 100 mit Bedarf für n item würfeln muß.

Der Jäger in unserer Gruppe, der bis dato nen netten Eindruck machte, war plötzlich so ruhig im ts und es ging dann an die nächste Trashgruppe. 

Tank ging ran, und jetzt kommts. Der Jäger Setzte Irreführung auf mich, und die gesamten Trashies sind auf mich los und prügelten mich kaputt.

Allerdings war ich nicht der Tank!!! Er schrieb dann im Chat: So, selber Schuld Du Arsch, das war die Rache für die 100.....

Ich: Ist das Dein Ernst?

Jäger: Sicher, Penner

Ich: Wo liegt denn Dein Problem, war doch eh Platte

Jäger: Ich will den Erfolg schon ewig erreichen und so n Scheiss DK macht das wieder zuerst.

Ich: *sprachlos*

Und jetzt gehts noch weiter. Ich dachte eig den Rest der Gruppe würde das stören. Aber nöööö, da hieß es einvernehmlich, "Der hat doch recht" 

Ich konnt nicht mehr, war geschockt von soviel Doofheit, Intoleranz, Unzulänglichkeit und geistiger Unterbelichtung, dass ich die Grp verlassen hab und 4 Ersteinträge auf meiner Ignore Liste verzeichnete.

Für die, die jetzt vermuten, das kann ja nicht sein, da muß ja vorher schon was gewesen sein. NEIN, absolut nichts, schneller run, gute Heilung, Tank war gut, dmg stimmte. Netter Talk im TS und dann DAS...


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Februar 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> @Te:
> 
> Der Witz an der Geschichte?
> Du bezeichnest jemand als Kiddy,wobei euer R-Leiter bereits nach einem Wipe bei Satharion 10er (oohh..schweerer Boss) der Kragen platz und er 3 Leute kickt?
> ...



o.0 i-wie hast du was falsch verstanden o.0  er hat die 3 gekickt weil ihr dmg viel zu low war o.0 was willste mit 3 dds die kein dmg machen und nur mana vom heiler fressen naja ....

/edit :außerdem er hat die leute gekickt weil die ini ja so einfach ist , und es nicht sein kann das man ja whiped ...

findest du es nicht unverschämt in einen thread zu flamen ohne die kermaussage des threads oder meiner geschiochte zu kennen? 

der witz lag eigentlich darin das er mitten durchj die ini gerannt ist und den endboss gepullt hat wobei wir beim 2. miniboss standen


----------



## Crash_hunter (15. Februar 2009)

Shamazing schrieb:


> mein lvl 72 unholy dk fährt konstant 1k dps, dabei hat er bis auf die mitlvlnden schultern und die axt mit kreuzfahrer crapequip, sogar noch 2 teile standaert das blaue das man auf 58 bekommt...
> 
> ja kp randoms sind einfach immer der hammer, habs noch nie gesehen das randoms mal wirklich alle gut dps fahren, ein paar die nix können sind immer dabei, werden dann aber auch recht schnell gegangen.
> z.b. gestern 10er nax ein unholy/frost dk mit weniger dps als die beiden warritanks. einfach peinlich, damit würde ich mich nicht in einen raid trauen, und sowas lässt sich dann auch nimmer mit equip erklären.


muss dazu sagen hab tankskillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber von mir noch mal ne lustige (oder eher traurige) raidgeschichte:

Bc:

maggi war mal wieder angesagt. Ich bin nicht so der Gildentyp und suche mir einen Randomraid. Ich palatank critimmun 15,5k life mit hirn, tank in ausbildung. Der Rest der Truppe bestand aus 2 T6 kriegern (tanks) und 1 Bärchen, 3 mir bekannten und guten heilern, weiteren heilern, deren movement einer Schnecke nicht ebenwürdig war, und dds, die das Gruppenspiel so verinnerlicht haben, wie ein Teebeutel die PQ-Formel (aber sie führen gute dps, wenn sie dann mal angefangen haben zu casten)
So viel zur aufstellung, wie sie mir noch in erinnerung ist.
Der Trash viel um, ich tankte einfach alles, was nicht schon auf einen tank drauf schlug. Als dann der Trash bereinigt war fand sich der letzte dd dann auch mal im Ts ein...
Eine Halbe Stunde seit meinem Invite war schon vergangen... Taktikbesprechung: Ich meldete mich zum Klicken (was auch sonst soll man als nicht mt bei maggi machen?) 10 Minuten später hatte man auch die anderen Klicker eingeteilt (einfacherweise die gleichen wie die, die die Kanalisierer tanken (ja waren auch dds dabei)) weitere 10 minuten später standen auch die heiler für die Kanalisierertanks an ort und stelle. super!! Jetzt wurden noch mal 5 Minuten für die Taktikbesprechung verwendet,  sollte ja first try liegen... (jaja ihr wisst was kommt) 
Durchbuffen...(10 leute brüllen nach den pala buffs... leute die unterliegen dem Globalemcooldown...)

Super! Der pull! Ich war der, der den letzten Kanalisierer tankte (mit dem heiler meines Vertrauens zum Glück). Als die dd meute bei mir ankam ging Maggi schon auf den fluchenden t6 Krieger los. na ja nicht so schlimm kanalisierer umgenatzt und auf maggi. Ich buffed mir noch fix sdw und unterstütze die heiler (schadenmachen konnte ich eh streichen,.... pala eben) Im Ts die freundliche Stimme des Raidleiters (unser bärchen) die Klicker sollten sich auf ihre Plätze begeben. Ich stellte mich hin und wartete auf den moment, in dem ich klicken sollte. Und da kam schon die schrift...*klick* ein strahl ging von mir auf Maggi. Noch einer aus der anderen Ecke des Raumes.... Das juckte Maggi wenig und er castet fröhlich seine Nova... Ich brach den strahl dann ab, bevor ich umkippte (10%hp) als ich so versuchte mit den heilern ( 2 waren bei der Action gefallen) den raid wieder auf 100% zu bringen, kippte unser main tank um->wipe

Ok alle wieder drin, noch mal den Klickern eindringlich die wichtigkeit ihrer Aufgabe zu Gute geführt, druchgebuffed und 2 afk....

15 Minuten später re....


Ok 2. Try Pull:
Diesmal fiel der letzte kanalisierer noch bevor maggi frei kam! Das erste klicken war auch kein Problem. Ca. bei 50 fehlte ein Strahl...-.- Noch während man im Ts sorry verpennt hörte kippte auch schon unser mt um->wipe

3dd leavten... 3dd kamen hinzu....

5 Leute afk...

10 minuten später: 3 leute zurück 2 dd gekickt

2 dd joinen...

Der nächste Try endete mit dem großem höhleneinsturz...

1 dd leavt...

mt afk und mit ihm 7 andere... ich ging dann mir auch mal nerven nahrung holen.

Als ich zurück kam fehlte der mt und sein Kumpel (der andere t6 krieger) 

3 dd leaven...

Der Raidleiter verliert die lust Raidabruch...


Fazi: 3 Stunden rumgewipe und auf afkler warten für: Nischt... 


Meine Raiderfahrung... 


zum schluss musste ich lachen... Galgenhumor...


----------



## Mighty_Gamer (15. Februar 2009)

Gestern Abend so um 2 Uhr war ich Kara Fundraid.

Bin zurzeit Hybride geskillt sprich Fury.
Der andere Dk war genau das gleiche geskillt,aber fuhr bloß 800 dps und hatte gutes Eq.

Da ist wieder mal nen Beispiel:Man brauch mehr als gutes Eq um gut dps zu fahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M3g4s (15. Februar 2009)

Das war bei mir gestern abend in einem halb random naxxraid... wir waren bei heigan, zweiter versuch. in der phase wo heigan sich auf die plattform portet und seine aoe-schaden-aura anschemeißt sterben fast alle in dem schleim... bis auf den maintank den offtank und einen unserer heiler. naja die haben dann den boss noch schön zu 3. bearbeitet und ich hab mir erstmal ne pizza in den ofen geschoben, als die pizza dann fertig war war heigan bei 10% und die drei lebten immernoch... bis der boss lag hatte ich meine pizza aufgegessen, 30 minuten hat der spaß gedauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Februar 2009)

M3g4s schrieb:


> Das war bei mir gestern abend in einem halb random naxxraid... wir waren bei heigan, zweiter versuch. in der phase wo heigan sich auf die plattform portet und seine aoe-schaden-aura anschemeißt sterben fast alle in dem schleim... bis auf den maintank den offtank und einen unserer heiler. naja die haben dann den boss noch schön zu 3. bearbeitet und ich hab mir erstmal ne pizza in den ofen geschoben, als die pizza dann fertig war war heigan bei 10% und die drei lebten immernoch... bis der boss lag hatte ich meine pizza aufgegessen, 30 minuten hat der spaß gedauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD nice^^


----------



## Tentu (15. Februar 2009)

Gestern Rnd 25er Naxx gewesen - Und wir haben an geschätzte 40 Leute eine ID Verteilt.
Es war schon spät. viele sind reingekommen nachdem wir vor Heigan waren. 3 Leute sind direkt nach Heigan wieder off gegangen.
2 Leute wollten schlafen gehen. Also 5 Neue Leute gesucht, mit denen wir das Viertel zuende gemacht haben. Dann wollten wir nochmal Flickwerk versuchen, an dem wir vorher schon 3-4 mal Gewiped waren. Wieder das Selbe spiel, 1-2 mal Gewiped, ca. 5 Leute geleaved, 5 neue Geholt, noch 1 mal Gewiped, dann hatte mehr als der halbe Raid keine lust mehr bzw. wollten schlafen.

Danach sind wir dann nochmal 10er Malygos gegangen, 80% der Leute kannten Malygos nicht, und die einzigen die es kannten sind direkt gestorben.
Habens aber immerhin bis knapp vor die 3. Phase geschafft *fg*


----------



## Turèl (15. Februar 2009)

Ich bin in Kara bei Nightbane aufs Dach geklettert und habe von dort aus gehealt, bei 75% bei den Adds wurden die aber zu mir hochgeportet und ich habe einen Whipe verursacht.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Februar 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> o.0 i-wie hast du was falsch verstanden o.0  er hat die 3 gekickt weil ihr dmg viel zu low war o.0 was willste mit 3 dds die kein dmg machen und nur mana vom heiler fressen naja ....
> 
> /edit :außerdem er hat die leute gekickt weil die ini ja so einfach ist , und es nicht sein kann das man ja whiped ...
> 
> ...



Ich habe nicht geflamt,aber mich regt es auf,wenn man mit so einem ersten Beitrag noch Leute als Kiddys beschimpft.

Und soweit ich das m tbekommen hab ,haben sie zu dem zeitpunkt wo der erste whipe war gerade mal zwei Trashgruppen und einen Boss gelegt. Und in dem moment wurde schon Recount ausgepackt?


Wiebitte soll man nach 5 Mobs beurteilen,wie der DMG output insgesamt ist?

Würd ich meine DDs danach beurteilen, würden nach dem ersten Trashmobs rigoros die Ele Schamis rausfallen ,weil sie "nur" 1,6 k dps fahren können im Gegensatz zu Huntern die prepatch dort über 3,5 k dps hatten.
(Inkl. diejenigen ,die am Anfang des raides vlt nochnicht ihre rotation blind drin haben usw.)


Desweiteren hab ich* schon* verstanden wo der witz bei dem Thread lag, aber mir hat einfach das geschwafel vorher nicht gepasst,weil das ,muMn, auch nicht gerade von einem durchdachten Raid zeugt,wenn -wegen oben genannten- Leute als "Kiddys" bezeichnet werden.
Da lass ich mir nicht sagen,das ich flamen würd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist das immer zu suspekt wenn ich hier les "randoms c.p. Noobs" usw.
Wenn meine DDs random raiden,weil sie die Raidzeit diese Woche nicht einhalten konnten,dann geh ich davon aus,dass sie doch in nem andern Raid,nur mit andern Namen und Stimmen im Ts, trotzdem das maximum an Schaden fahren können (z
Genauso wie es schlechte Spieler in Stammgruppen gibt. Also.


----------



## kolko (15. Februar 2009)

Darnak schrieb:


> Grüße!
> 
> Ich muss sagen soclhe storys sind eher erschreckend? wie kann ein dk 500 dps machen? das ist doch schon fast eine kunst.. oder 1k dps mit 80? ich finde sowas derb peinlich die leute sollten mal sehen was sie falsch machen weil sowas ist ja nciht normal..
> 
> MFG




ich fahr mit meinem neu80er Schurken auch nur 1,2 bis 1,3k dps... Was is daran peinlich wenn man noch kein super eq hat??? Jeder hat ma klein angefangen oda willst du mir sagen das du gleich auf 80 2k dps oda mehr gefahren hast???


naja nur meine Meinung...


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Februar 2009)

kolko schrieb:


> ich fahr mit meinem neu80er Schurken auch nur 1,2 bis 1,3k dps... Was is daran peinlich wenn man noch kein super eq hat??? Jeder hat ma klein angefangen oda willst du mir sagen das du gleich auf 80 2k dps oda mehr gefahren hast???
> 
> 
> naja nur meine Meinung...



Es kommt ja nichtnur aufs Equip an.

Aber genrell sollte niemanden sein Schadensoutput peinlich sein. Im endeffeckt ist es so (willkommen im Land der abgedroschene nPhrasen) : Sollang man Spaß im spiel hat ist es ok.
Vielleicht nimmt einen nicht jeder mit,aber damit kann und muss man leben können.

Wenn man seine Klasse ganz gut beherrscht,sich in internet Foren Guides durchliest zu optimalen Skillpunktverteilung, rotation und Verz. (ich red auch von den mathematischen hintergründen seiner klasse, damit man sie vollends versteht) ,dann kann man zweifellos schon als ele Schami an einzelnen Target 1,5 k dps auf lvl 75-76 fahren.

Aber zumeist ist das auch unnötig,da ich auh als Gruppenleiter sagen kann "Hat Spaß gemacht",selbst wenn der schurke auf 80ig nur 1 k dps fährt,wir aber trotzdem gut durch die Instanz kommen und nette Gespräche hatten (oder lustige hehe)

BTT:

Lustige Raidgeschichten sind in letzter Zeit auch immer,wenn unsere Magier beschließen anstatt Portal : Dalaran Portal : Exodar auszupacken oder Theramore.


----------



## Morcan (15. Februar 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> ist euch eigentlich auch aufgefallen das bei archavon immer hexer sachen droppen vorallem im 10er und man keinen hexer dabeihat?^^



Merkwürdig, mir als Hexer fällt immer auf das für mich nie etwas droppt ^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Februar 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, mir als Hexer fällt immer auf das für mich nie etwas droppt ^^



Gestern sind 2 PvP Sachen für Druiden gedropt.

Unser Druide hat sich gefreut.

Ansonsten ist mir nur aufgefallen dass Naxramas 10er vorallem Platte + Schwer Rüstung gern mal dropt und das Stoff sehr begehrt worden ist.


----------



## wass'n? (15. Februar 2009)

Ich war letzte Nacht mit meinem DK unterwegs um Bergbau zu skillen (habe umgelernt), als mich ein Bekannter anflüstert: "kommst mit hero? Uns fehlt ein DD. Plsplsplspls." Ich erklär ihm dass ich Tank geskillt bin. "Macht nix, wird schon passen." Ich lass mich nach Naxx-hero porten, wir stehen vor dem Boss (komm nicht auf den Namen, der mit den + und - Ladungen). Zu wenig dmg, wipe. Ich frage ob ich geportet werde, dann skille ich auf DD. "Ok." 45 Gold umskillen. Während des umskillens heißt es "wir brechen ab". Tolle Wurst.
Skille ich halt Bergbau weiter. Fragt im Gildenchat ein Krieger ob noch wer Lust hat auf eine Instanz, er möchte tanken üben. Ok, wir machen Gruppe. 1 Stunde später noch kein Heiler. Irgendwann einen Heiler gefunden für Turm Utgarde normal. Da wird der Tank müde und geht pennen. Neuen Tank suchen. Irgendwann ist die Gruppe voll und wir gehen Oculus normal. Jemand wollte den Erfolg. Nach X wipes, ca 3 Stunden seit Gruppenstart und fast 40 Gold Reparaturkosten haben wir es dann geschafft. Nur, ich weiß bis jetzt nicht was ich da wollte auf normal.
Fazit: Fast die ganze Nacht nichts geschafft, Gold für Nüsse weg, ID Naxx hero ohne einen Boss gekillt zu haben. Eine Raid-Nacht im Leben eines DK. 
(Nein, ich fahre nicht 1 k DPS und habe nicht auf Alles need.)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arquilis (15. Februar 2009)

Was ich da alles lesen muss.... So langsam macht sich das gefühl bei mir breit, dass die meisten DKs irgendwelche dummen kiddies sind die keine Ahnung vom Spiel haben aber sich für den ober-Progamer halten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (15. Februar 2009)

Arquilis schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich da alles lesen muss.... So langsam macht sich das gefühl bei mir breit, dass die meisten DKs irgendwelche dummen kiddies sind die keine Ahnung vom Spiel haben aber sich für den ober-Progamer halten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leider muss ich dir Recht geben. Spiele sebst einen, aber was ich da mitunter sehe kann einen schon zum heulen bringen.


----------



## Teradas (15. Februar 2009)

Darnak schrieb:


> Grüße!
> 
> Ich muss sagen soclhe storys sind eher erschreckend? wie kann ein dk 500 dps machen? das ist doch schon fast eine kunst.. oder 1k dps mit 80? ich finde sowas derb peinlich die leute sollten mal sehen was sie falsch machen weil sowas ist ja nciht normal..
> 
> MFG


Ich habe nen 60er Dk der 480 fährt.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Februar 2009)

@paras.id

naja es war halt so dsa du gemerkt hast das der dmg fehlte und was willste da machen wenn man an dem miniboss whipest weil zu wenig dmg kommt , und die leute zu unerfahren sind kannst ja net sagen ok weil 2 zu wenig dmg machen lassen wirs nu ...


----------



## jemiel (15. Februar 2009)

Hab bisher noch nichts wiiirklich lustiges in Raidy erlebt, allerdings 1 war doch da.

Wir waren 5er Gruppe und gingen Blackrock. Start war so um 20:00
Wir haben uns durchgekämpft, bis 23:00 Uhr.
Danach, kurz vorm Endboss (dürfte so 23:15 Uhr gewesen sein) kommt unser Tank an und sagt: "Sorry Leute, muss off, die Elterliche Freigabe haut mich gleich raus"
Wir suchten also um 23:15 Uhr verzweifelt nach neuem Tank, probiertens auch mal ohne, aber keine Chance. Danach, der Glücksfall, ein DK sucht Gruppe für Blackrock, wenn möglich weit fortgeschritten.
Wir luden ihn und 2 von uns liefen zum Portstein zurück. Er sagte, er braucht noch so 15 Minuten, da er seine Quest fertig machen wollte.
Er war fertig und wir wollten ihn porten.
Wir porten minimum 5 Minuten und fragten: "Ist der Port denn nicht angekommen?!?"
Es durfte mitlerweile 23:45 Uhr gewesen sein. "Doch, doch, aber der Lichking lässt mich nicht los!"
Er war scheinbar noch nicht sehr erfahren mit DKs, er stand nämlich gerade am Anfang der DK Questreihe.
Das heißt, er braucht noch einige Stunden bis er fertig ist.
Und so begaben wir uns auf die Suche nach einem neuen Tank. Da aber um 00:45 Uhr immer noch nichts zu finden war, gaben wir auf. Wir waren alle draußen aus der Ini, als und ein 58 Krieger fragte : "Sucht ihr noch einen Tank?"


----------



## Latharíl (15. Februar 2009)

okay, keine raidgeschichte, aber auch lustig xD


strath hero, timerun. zumindest war dieser geplant

ich, frisch in die grp geholt weil ein dd abgesrpungen is, rief nach port, weil cd auf ruhestein und in den östlichen königreichen auf erfolgsjagd.
bäumchen und pala gehen raus, porten mich.
blöd war dann, dass der timerun zunichte war, aber gut.

nachdem deswegen erst einmal gejammert wurde, hieß es vom bäumchen: ja hätten wir gewartet, iwe abgemacht, hätten wir jetzt ne hexe und den timerun.

es lief recht gut, bis wir zu dem teil kamen, in dem wir gegen den epochejäger kämpfen sollten. keiner hat die agenten anvisiert und die haben natürlich fröhlich gecastet. ich als dothexe hab dann captain blaue wolke ausgepackt und den draufgehetzt und gedotet wie blöd.

magier: was machste denn da?

ich: äh, caster haben vorrang im umnatzen weil böse

magier: nö caster können nichts 

diese aussage veranlasste mich zu einem "oh gott wo ist mein jägermeister" im ts, was meine stammpvpgrp natürlich erst mal zum lachen brachte.

dann gings weiter, zu dem event, bei dem der gute alte mal nur auftaucht wenn man davor den lieben prinzen angesabbelt hat.
keiner sprach arthas an, sondern rannten durch den gang.
ich blubberte ihn an, sah noch wie die gruppe zum wipe ansetze, rannte hin und saatete. 
dennoch wipe.

zweiter versuch, der magier hatte als einziger überlebt und ging afk, während wir alle vom friedhof herranten. 

magier: wb..he wieso bin ich tot? warum habt ihr nicht auf mich aufgepasst? rezzt mich!

ich: du siehst, dass der heiler noch ls geist rumrennt?

magier: dann hättest du mir nen ss setzen müssen

wenns weiter nichts ist ^^

zweiter versuch:

der magier rannte nach dem schönen "bang ae bang ae bang ae oom aggro" den gang entlang.

heiler: was machst du da?

magier: ihr seid mir zu langsam

ich: alter, erst nich warten können bis alle da sin, dann jetzt sowas, gehts noch?

magier: ja, des soll als übung für den timerun dienen

tank: noch son spruch und du bist raus

wir habens dann nach dem dritten versuch geschafft und festgestellt, dass der magier, der noch irgendwo dazwischen mal meine dotskillung und die retroskillung des palas angezweifelt hat, auf platz 5 im dmgmeter stand und ja...bei uns allen auf igno landete.

meine tsleutchens lachten sich den arsch ab und ich ging erst mal ins bg, laune aufbessern


----------



## Lightsaver (15. Februar 2009)

es war ein gemütlicher freitag abend.
freundin hatte gerade aufgelegt,als ich als 2nd tank zum naxx10er raid invited wurde.
am vorabend hatten wir seuchen,spinnen und kriegsviertel gecleart und waren im konstuktviertel dann bei gluth 4mal gewiped.
also dann freitag die weiterführung im konstruktviertel.
ehrlich gesagt kam es mir komisch vor,dass dort wieder mobs standen - aber wir haben sie freudig umgeklatscht in der hoffnung auf RND epics.
als wir dann doch vor flickwerk standen (der am vorabend mich um meine tankschultern bereicherte) haben wir uns dann doch schwer gewundert,dass wir zu 10mann den trash von ner 25er gelegt haben.
haben dann auf nonhero gestellt und naxx zum ersten mal gecleart.
grüße

krolaxx - ein fröstelder todesritter


----------



## Jahmaydoh (15. Februar 2009)

Arquilis schrieb:


> Was ich da alles lesen muss.... So langsam macht sich das gefühl bei mir breit, dass die meisten DKs irgendwelche dummen kiddies sind die keine Ahnung vom Spiel haben aber sich für den ober-Progamer halten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich nehme keine Dks mehr mit egal ob 5er 10er oder 25er ausser ich kenne sie oder sind von einer befreundeten Gilde.
Es rennen einfach so viele Deppen-DKs rum das man einfach keinen Bock hat sich auf sein Glück zu verlassen und einen von den max. 10% guten DKs zu finden.


----------



## 13101987 (15. Februar 2009)

Nun, ich bin ein fan davon, Leute, die z.b. in kleinen Gilden sind mit nach Naxx zu nehmen, damit sie die Chance haben ihr Equip zu verbessern.
Natürlich setze ich etwas Equip usw schon vorraus und nehme nicht jeden mit.
Unsere DDs waren ALLE blau Equipt und hatten auch schon ein paar Epische Items an.
Naja, wir wenden uns Anub´Rekahn zu und auf dem weg wunderte ich mich, warum die Gegner so lange lebten, dachte mir aber nichts böses bei.
Ich erklär im TS den Boss, jeder hat ihn verstanden und ich begann ihn zu pullen.
Alles lief super, nur der Schaden war sehr gering, wobei ich mir ja nichts dabei dachte, ich dachte, er hätte keinen Enrage Timer.
Nach etwa 10 Minuten durfte ich sehen, dass er doch einen hat, hab nicht auf das Leben geschaut, alle Heiler auf mich geschickt und Schild angworfen.
Ich lag knapp 30 Sekunden später, als mich der erste Schlag getroffen hat trotzdem im Dreck und war äußerst fasziniert, als ich sah, dass er noch glatte 500.000 Leben hatte.
Nach dem Whipe habe ich dem Raid erklärt, dass sie doch bitte mehr Schaden machen sollten und das Spielchen wiederholte sich.
Wir hatten tatsächlich leute bei, die es nicht schafften über 1000 Dps zu kommen, was ich sehr faszinierend fande, denn mein 67er Todesritter kommt schon an den DMG ran.
Naja, wir wagten uns in ein anderes Viertel und schafften es tatsächlich Noth den Seuchenfürsten und Heigen den Unreinen zu töten, wobei der Kampf gegen Heigan sehr Interessant war, da nur ein Heiler und ich noch Lebten und den Boss in einem 26 Minuten Kampf öegten.
Bei Loatheb platze mir nach dem ersten Enrage der Kragen a,s ich sah, dass ich obwohl ich keinen Buff der Spore abbekommen habe, der Rest der Gruppe aber schon, 1 vom Schaden her war und Loatheb nach 15 Minuten Kamp noch satte 3 Millionen Leben hatte.
Dies war so ziemlich der Interessanteste Raid abend


----------



## Darkblood-666 (15. Februar 2009)

Ich mach mir langsam sorgen um meinen DK Twink wenn ich das hier so les.
Ist schon toll wenn schon von vornherein alle einen für´n unfähigen Vollspacken halten ohne das man sich jemals begegnet ist, geschweige denn gemeinsam in einer Ini war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mit meinem Main schon seit fast 2 Monaten Content-Clear bis auf Sartharion mit 3 adds, ich spiele seit kurz vor der Beta und werd jawohl merken wenn ich nicht fähig bin eine Klasse zu spielen. Kann jawohl nicht sein das man mit jesdm Trottel gleich in eine Schublade gesteckt wird. Das grenzt ja an Faschismus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee mal im ernst, trotz der vielen schlechten Erfahrungen sollte man sich die Mühe machen unvoreingenommen zu bleiben und Individuel zu werten, wenn man selbst nicht in irgendeiner Schublade enden will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S: Da fällt mir gerade ein das mein Fahrlehrer immer behauptet hat:"Vorurteile retten leben. Zumindest im Verkehr!" Ja da hat er auch manchmal Recht aber in WoW kann man das durchaus riskieren mal gelegentlich zu sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schweers (15. Februar 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> 10 Mann Naxxramas, erster versuch im Militärviertel, 8 Wipes an der ersten Thrashgruppe und ein total  verzweifelter Raidleiter.... der dann irgendwann von 25 auf 10er umgeschaltet hat *hust*
> Naja, habens halt verpennt  aufNormal zu stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau wie bei meinen ersten Naxx raid mit paar anderen die auch nie drin waren.

Spinnenviertel, beim ersten trash wipe. "O_O is wohl doch nich so einfach wie viele sagten"
Dann nochmal rein, direkt wieder wipe...naja langsam wurds peinlich
Nochmal rein, gruppe geschafft. Bei den minispinnen dann wipe
Da fing raidleiter an die Heiler zu flamen und umgekehrt die uns und alles durcheinander. "Ihr heilt zu wenig" "Ihr kriegt zuviel dmg" "Mach den ollen Fluch weg"

Als wir uns dann bis Anub durchgewiped haben erklärte Raidleiter die Taktik und merkte dann: "Warum stehen da zwei Adds am Anfang von Anub?"
Schnell Taktik gesucht und: "Ops, wir sind im 25er XD"

Danach hatten wir uns alle Lieb und haben sogar die Heiler bewundert, dass die zu dritt da den Trash mit den weniger Heilung flüchen geheilt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Das allerbeste war aber noch ein rnd Mage in Naxx. Der hatte bei bombTrash (!) satte 1200 dps gefahren und bei Bossen manchmal nur 700, maximal 900.
Ich fragte so: Brauchste vllt. Hilfe, ich hab nen 70er Mage mit dem ich mal geraidet hab, da kann ich dir vllt. paar Tipps geben. Er flamte mich aber iwie nur zu mit "ich weiß wie ich zu spielen hab, nerv nich"
Zufällig traf ich den am späteren Abend bei den Puppen wieder, war auch zufällig mit mein Magier eingeloggt. Da hat der mich doch gefragt, ob ich vllt. tipps hätte bzgl. Rota usw...in Gruppe eingeladen und hab ihn gezeigt, dass ich mit meinen Mage an einer einzelnen Puppe gute 1500dps schaffe. Er beeindruck, blablubb, Glyphen hier, Talentpunkt da usw. und am Ende gesagt: "Kennste Schweers?" "Ja son Krieger, war mit dem im Naxx." "Ja, ich bins..." Da kam keine Antwort mehr...^^


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (15. Februar 2009)

Naja also das lustigste was mir mal passiert is war letztens bei Satarion 10ner. 

Zu mir bin Pala tank und hab t7,5 full und fast 31k life unbuffed^^

Ich kam grad von der Arbeit als meine Freudin, die im übrigen auch zokkt (auch full T7,5), mich fragt ob ich nicht auf Satarion 10ner bock hab. Naja ich dann eingewilligt und dann los. Werd geinvt und frag aber meine freundin noch vorher obs Gildenintern is. Sie meint nö aber sind welche von ner guten Gilde von unserem Server dabei. Naja dann ok.

Ich guck mir die Grp im Raidfenster an und frage wann die letzten beiden dd´s noch kommen als ich zuhören bekomme das wir den zu 8 legen wollen. Ich denk mir nice nen Erfolg. 

Ich muss zugeben mich interessiert es nicht ob die dd's 5k dps fahren oder kommplett episch sind aber was da dann los war, war einfach nur .... naja lustig^^

Ich allso in der grp begrüß alle mit winken emote buff alle und dann gehts los an den ersten trash. Ich pulle stell alles in die weihe knüppel los wie ein irrer, weil zu 8 also muss mehr dmg kommen und will ja net die aggro verlieren^^. Erste Trash grp fällt. Auf zum 2er Trash und hab hier fängt die story an.

Ich knüppel mir wieder einen ab und bemerke so langsam das da was net stimmt. Die healen sich immer wieder... naja den mage darauf aufmerksam gemacht das er doch bitte entfluchen soll..

Nix kam vom mage ausser paar Frostfeuerblitze naja wierter gefightet obwohls sinnlos war wieder fluch wieder mage geschrieben wieder nix. Dann kam von den dd´s garnix mehr haben sich hingesetzt und meinten des es keinen Sinn macht wenn nicht entflucht wird.. Naja recht haben se!

Wollte schon raus als der mage dann endlich was schreibt und meint das er den entfluchungs zauber erst raussuchen müsste °.° naaaajaa ok klappte dann aber^^. Allerdings hab ich dann mal mir den Recount vom ersten trash angeguckt und musste festestellen das ich den fast allein geplättet hab.... und ich bin palatank wie oben erwähnt. Weiter zum ersten boss wo ich (leider auch den meißten Schaden dran gemacht hatte) hab dann "ausversehn" mal dmg meter im raidchat springen lassen... zum Glück waren dann auch alle der meinung das wir dann wohl doch noch 2 DD´s brauchen. 

Danach wars easy going bis auf das die meisten bei satarion wenn die Feuereles kamen soweit von mir weggerannt sind das ich die nichtmal mehr spotten konnte. Und die adds wurden einfach auch net downgehauen so das ich dann irgendwann mit nem kranz an Feuereles um mich rum Satarion tankte. 

Ende vom Lied war hinter her 4 im Dmg^^

Was ich aber damit sagen will ist warum leute die vllt grad erst 80 geworden sind direkt aufmachen um schlachtzüge zu bestreiten? Das versteh ich net ich mache keinem einen Vorwurf aber man sollte sich doch nicht so sehr überschätzen und sowas meinen. Und die meisten Leute waren doch mit 70 auch raiden und sollten wissen wie man sich im raid verhält und was machn machen sollte. WotlK is ja kein komplett neues game....


----------



## Liberiana (15. Februar 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> wir habens dann nach dem dritten versuch geschafft und festgestellt, dass der magier, der noch irgendwo dazwischen mal meine dotskillung und die retroskillung des palas angezweifelt hat, auf platz 5 im dmgmeter stand und ja...bei uns allen auf igno landete.
> 
> meine tsleutchens lachten sich den arsch ab und ich ging erst mal ins bg, laune aufbessern



Der Heiler macht in Strat hero mehr Schaden als ein Magier?


----------



## Marvîn (15. Februar 2009)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> Die Deppen scheinen sich wirklich auf DKs zu konzentrieren, schade eigentlich.


 
Das sind die, die früher Hunter gespielt haben und da S*****e gebaut haben.


----------



## Schweers (15. Februar 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Der Heiler macht in Strat hero mehr Schaden als ein Magier?



Mit nen gut Equippten Tank der auch gut was aufn Kasten hat mach ich nebenbei auch mal 1000dps weil ich net heilen brauch und war schon vor so manch einen anderen Spieler


----------



## Dimiteri (15. Februar 2009)

also folgende geschichte is nehm kumpel passiert (angeblich kann nich sagne ob eswahr is hört sich auch schon sehr extrem an xD)

saphiron 25er random raid bis dahin halb durch gewipet aber alles lag spätenstens 2nd try
saphiron macht eisbombe (das teil mit 100k dmg) und nur 5 stück überleben das teil die naderen verpennt 2 heiler 1 tank 2 dd und haun den noch runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Dimiteri


----------



## Darkblood-666 (15. Februar 2009)

Dimiteri schrieb:


> also folgende geschichte is nehm kumpel passiert (angeblich kann nich sagne ob eswahr is hört sich auch schon sehr extrem an xD)
> 
> saphiron 25er random raid bis dahin halb durch gewipet aber alles lag spätenstens 2nd try
> saphiron macht eisbombe (das teil mit 100k dmg) und nur 5 stück überleben das teil die naderen verpennt 2 heiler 1 tank 2 dd und haun den noch runter
> ...



Je nachdem wann alle gestorben sind und wie gut die Truppe war halt ich das für durchaus möglich. Der "Enrage ist bei Saphiron ja der DMG durch die frostaura der immer höher wird soweit ich das sagen kann. Somit ist es mit weniger Leuten zumindest für die Heiler einfacher solange die Frostaura nicht zu hoch tickt.


----------



## Neneko89 (15. Februar 2009)

Nich unbedingt lustig aber informativ.

Ich war als Heiler und einziger Random in ner Gildengruppe die zum ersten mal dadrin war, dementspechend war auch das Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also haben se mir prompt Lead gegeben und mich den Raid Leiten lassen. Sind ca. 5x insgesamt beim trash gewiped und das zweite Add lag nach insgesamt 15 Wipeds auch im Dreck, haben dann den Raid abgebrochen um am nächsten tag weiterzumachen (Weiss leider nix mehr davon weil ich am nächsten Tag keine Zeit mehr hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Auf jeden Fall hab ich mich mit denen bestimmt 4-5 Stunden abgewiped, lustig wars trotzdem und die Leute waren auch alle supernett, hab mich daraufhin denen auch wieder angeboten mitzukommen falls die nen Heiler brauchen. 

Hab keine Probleme mit "Schlecht spielenden" aber ein poblem mit denen die sich dann über den gesamten Raid beschweren das sie mal los "skill0rn" solln und net so rumnooben sollten.

Lustige Geschichten gabs bisher bei mir keine, vielleicht nur schöne oder ärgerliche.


----------



## puremorgi (15. Februar 2009)

Rnd Zulaman in BC, 

Tank : "Hunterpull plx" 

Tank macht sich bereit.

Hunter schießt.

Halazzi stürmt los.

Halazzi tötet Hunter, tobendes gelächter im TS.^^ Danach war der liebe Hunter sehr verwundert, aber wenn man seine eigenen Skills nich kennt.


----------



## Thoor (15. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie kommt es mir mehr so vor als ob der TE sich hier ausheulen will (BTW DDs die unter 1k DPS fahren kenn ich gar nicht..... und btw du bist so krass über 1k Dps zu fahren, ich tipp auf 1.1k) weil seine harte Obsi 10ner Grp irgendwie gewiped ist und der Raidleader der einzig vernünftige war und halt die lowen DDs gekickt hat, und btw bei Sätzen wie"Der imb0r krasse t7/t 7.5 tank" kommt mir immer der Neid von gewissen Casuals in den Sinn die halt gerne paar Epix mehr hätten.....


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Februar 2009)

Turèl schrieb:


> Ich bin in Kara bei Nightbane aufs Dach geklettert und habe von dort aus gehealt, bei 75% bei den Adds wurden die aber zu mir hochgeportet und ich habe einen Whipe verursacht.



Hahaha, einen Wipe *lachflash* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Februar 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Je nachdem wann alle gestorben sind und wie gut die Truppe war halt ich das für durchaus möglich. Der "Enrage ist bei Saphiron ja der DMG durch die frostaura der immer höher wird soweit ich das sagen kann. Somit ist es mit weniger Leuten zumindest für die Heiler einfacher solange die Frostaura nicht zu hoch tickt.



Nein,er hat eine nrichtigen Enrage.

Was du vlt meinst ist der "Enrage" bei Kel Thuzad, der dadurch ausgelöst wird,dasss die zusätzlichen adds ab ca 42 % irgendwann einen zu-hoch-getickten buff bekommen und mit ca 400% schaden oder so zuschlagen.

Aber Saphiron selbst geht wie gewohnt nach einigen Minuten enrage.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt es mir mehr so vor als ob der TE sich hier ausheulen will (BTW DDs die unter 1k DPS fahren kenn ich gar nicht..... und btw du bist so krass über 1k Dps zu fahren, ich tipp auf 1.1k) weil seine harte Obsi 10ner Grp irgendwie gewiped ist und der Raidleader der einzig vernünftige war und halt die lowen DDs gekickt hat, und btw bei Sätzen wie"Der imb0r krasse t7/t 7.5 tank" kommt mir immer der Neid von gewissen Casuals in den Sinn die halt gerne paar Epix mehr hätten.....



>.< nein ich will mich net ausheulen was denkst du dir eig aus? du bist wie meine mutter...

außerdem wenn ich doch so ein nerd bin ließ es einfach net brauchst auch net sinnlos eine energie verbauchen und dazu beitragen das deine tastatur kapput geht ... indem du mir auchnoch antwortest ....


----------



## EyeofSauron (16. Februar 2009)

naja lustig

beim ersten naxx raid war das achievment der unsterbliche in greifbarer nähe und dann is einer bei kel in der voidzone gestorben

das war gar nich nett^^


----------



## Mandalore (16. Februar 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> 10 Mann Naxxramas, erster versuch im Militärviertel, 8 Wipes an der ersten Thrashgruppe und ein total  verzweifelter Raidleiter.... der dann irgendwann von 25 auf 10er umgeschaltet hat *hust*
> Naja, habens halt verpennt  aufNormal zu stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatten wir auch. Aber wir habens erst bei Anub gemerkt, weil er 2 Adds da stehen hatte......


----------



## Ravenjin (16. Februar 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> ich hab nix gegen dks aber ich kenn eig nur 2 sorten
> 
> 1) die machen 1 k dps und haben grünes quest equip und halten sich für den ober player
> 2) sie machen 2k dps und boxen alles weg was sich in ner ini / raid bewegt



rofl 2k dps is aber immer noch wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (16. Februar 2009)

eine alte Karastory gewünscht ?! (vor wotlk)
Freitag Abend : Karatag / start 21 uhr
Eingetragen im Gildenkalender 2 volle Gruppen. GM meint okay, dann machen wir einen markenrun mit den epischen Leuten und 1 normaler run mit den anderen("kleinen") weniger gut equipten !
Führte natürlich sofort zu einem Gildeninternen Wettbewerb :"na mal sehen, wo die "kleinen" sind, wenn die epischen("großen") fertig sind"^^ usw......
Bis zur maid waren wir noch fast gleich; im Theater waren wir (die sogenannten "großen"^^) dann voran; also schnell hintenrum laufen und auf zur terasse.....aber leider vor begeisterung gleich nach
der tür die ersten in die trash gelaufen :-) na macht ja nix....; schnell den "schrecken der nacht" runterholen und weiter zu freund "Siechhuf": dabei leider fury etwas gepennt und um die ecke gelaufen...also pull...da erst 6 leute da waren, wipe:-)
Na okay kann vorkommen, alle wieder rein aber kurz "afkpipi" machen für mainhealer.....5 minuten vergehen, 10 minuten...... 15 minuten...frage an andere gruppe:"wo seit ihr ?" noch beim schrecken auf der terasse?! na dann gehts ja noch ....
20 minuten...??????..wo ist sie denn? (blöderweise auch noch unsere GM)......25 minuten, freundin ruft an per telefon....mist sie muß eingepennt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na dann los gehts, kick für gm aus raid und anderen heiler holen aber schnell, schnell weil ja die anderen auch schon sehr weit sind....
ABER : wie bekommst du einen schnell aus kara raus, wenn der eingepennt ist ? Jäger hatte super idee : irreführung auf den am boden sitzenden healer und pull; somit wiped der healer und wir können den neuen holen und weiter machen.....
hehehe leider vergessen, das sich ja siechhuf nicht mit einem zufrieden gibt, sondern jeden durch ganz kara verfolgt bis alle tot sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mittlerweile hatten uns die "kleinen" überholt und wir mußten uns also beeilen......schnell,schnell weiter......oups, was denn das ? wipe beim schachevent ?! (war aber vor dem nerf, da wo du schach gar nicht verlieren konntest^^)
klarerweise beim 2ten try aber geschafft; was macht der fury schon wieder ? läuft, läuft weiter und weiter die stiegen rauf und plötzlich wieder runter und bringt die ganze trashgruppe mit....autsch...wipe (na klar, die meisten standen noch an der
kiste beim loot).....ok, heiler laufen und rest wird gerezzt.... rezz auf fury, der mitten am schachbrett liegt; und wieder rezz, und nochmal...."he, nimm die weiderbelebung an ?!"...mist, auch der ist eingepennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na egal, fury=dd, kann man auch ohne weiter....rest zu 9 gecleart, was aber egal war, weil die sogenannten "kleinen" in 4 1/2 stunden durch waren und wir "großen" erst nach 6 stunden den prinzen gelegt hatten :-((((

ich brauche glaube nicht zu erwähnen, das wir "großen" dann wochenlang auf der scherzliste standen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Harloww (16. Februar 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> ...
> 6 dds (wobei 50% von denen etwa mh 1k dps machten, und nein ich mach mehr als 1k ^^)
> ...
> (ein dk mit 1k dps der zu mir meinte er würd 2.6 k fahren XD)



Nicht lustig, deine DPS / die der anderen interessiert keine Sau.
Sartharion ist auch gut mit "low-dps" zu schaffen. 

Und zu "(höchstwarscheinlich ein kiddy )",
Ich weiß nicht ob es wirklich von geistiger Reife zeugt Leute nach einem Wipe zu kicken.


----------



## Doodlekeks (16. Februar 2009)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> Naxx 25er, 2 Randoms, Emo-Palas (DK)
> Spinnenviertel, Trash am Anfang - Angesagt Gruppenkuscheln beim Palatank wegen dem Anstürmen der großen Spinnen.
> Die 2 DKs pullen sich natürlich mit Todesgriff jeder ein Singletarget, fressen ordentlich Schaden und wump tot.
> Rezz, kurze Ansage sie mögen doch bitte einfach nur Dmg in der Weihe machen, next Pull, wieder 2 Mal Todesgriff, 2 tote DKs.
> ...



Erst einmal danke für diesen netten ausdruck= Emo Palas o.O?
Immer die Schuld auf die DKs zu schieben wird langsam langweilig
ich versteh schon das du dich aufregst wenn solche kacknabs den Oberposer spielen
aber nicht alle DKs sind so scheiße oder unfreundlich oder asozial.....


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (16. Februar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Nicht lustig, deine DPS / die der anderen interessiert keine Sau.
> Sartharion ist auch gut mit "low-dps" zu schaffen.
> 
> Und zu "(höchstwarscheinlich ein kiddy )",
> Ich weiß nicht ob es wirklich von geistiger Reife zeugt Leute nach einem Wipe zu kicken.



es wr halt sodas man gemerkt hat das alles nur mit mühe und not ging und den ersten miniboss haben wir ha auch nur ganz knapp mit 1 oder 2 totem ungeboxt naja und da merkt man halt was man so für leute dabeihat und der miniboss hat auch noch 2.5 mal weniger hp als sartharion ... denke net das das geklappt hätt


----------



## campino76 (16. Februar 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> 10 Mann Naxxramas, erster versuch im Militärviertel, 8 Wipes an der ersten Thrashgruppe und ein total  verzweifelter Raidleiter.... der dann irgendwann von 25 auf 10er umgeschaltet hat *hust*
> Naja, habens halt verpennt  aufNormal zu stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (16. Februar 2009)

Darnak schrieb:


> Grüße!
> 
> Ich muss sagen soclhe storys sind eher erschreckend? wie kann ein dk 500 dps machen? das ist doch schon fast eine kunst.. oder 1k dps mit 80? ich finde sowas derb peinlich die leute sollten mal sehen was sie falsch machen weil sowas ist ja nciht normal..
> 
> MFG




sorry @ TE, das das hier nicht reingehört weiss ich aber muss leider gesagt werden (will deinen thread auch net versauen, da ich solche storys gerne lese aber...
.... "derb peinlich" wie du sagst sind nicht die Leute die spass am spielen haben auch ohne perfekte rotation und einer dps zahl von 2k sonder "derb peinlich" sind eher spieler die solche äusserungen von sich geben wie du es machst.....
du bist wahrscheinlich einer von denen die vorm rechner hocken tag für tag, an ihrem equip so gut es geht farmen, die heros und raids abklappert, die rotation checkt mehrere stunden am tag, weil es könnte ja doch besser gehen, daraufhin erster oder zweiter im dmg ist und sich dann erstmal tierisch freut weil er ja sooooo "DERB" war gerissen hat in einem spiel -.-
omfg......

DU solltest mal sehen was fürn bullshit du schreibst, dir das durch kopf gehen lassen, mal überlegen das man auch ohne 2k dps zahlen spass am spiel haben kann und dann einfach mal die STFU funktion benutzen und den kopf zu machen, wenn du das nächste mal einen DD siehst der nicht den übelsten dmg raushaut und TROTZDEM SPASS am spiel hat .... 
WoW ist ein Spiel, wo Leute zusammen spielen, spass haben sollen und zusammenhalten sollten....tips geben wäre angebracht was man verbessern könnte, ABER die meisten Leute haben einfach NULL peilung von der anderen klasse und spacken ab und flamen statt was produktives dazu beizutragen weil sie SOOOO IMBA SIND und SOOOO VIEL auf die kette bekommen. 
Sind Leute was besseres die soviel DPS fahren? sorry....wer das denkt gehört verbannt aus WoW.....

naja...will mich nicht weiter aufregen über sponks, dps-götter und von minderwertigkeitskomplexen bessenenen vollpfosten, die sich besser fühlen wenn da steht das sie 3k dps fahren....

wie gesagt....nochmal ein großes sorry an den TE
flames nehm ich gerne entgegen aber BITTE als private nachricht um den thread net zu verunstalten. meinen post entschuldige ich damit, das das hier einfach mal die ganzen dps-pfosten lesen mussten die auf nichts anderes achten.

PN an mich bitte, bin gespannt wer sich da alles angesprochen fühlt -.- (und bevor ihr ne nachricht schreibt überlegt nochmal bitte genau ob ihr wirklich das absolute highlight der wow seid.....denn eigentlich sind die guten spieler die hilfsbereiten und nützlichen tips geber und nicht die flamer und zu-wenig-dps-kicker) 
ihr dürft mir auch gerne eine PN schicken wenn ihr derselben meinung seid um mir ein lebenszeichen zu geben, dass es mehr leute als nur mich gibt dem die ständige ingameschwanzverlängerung auf den sack geht.


PS: zu guter letzt...... Nein es ist nicht berechtigt über nen einzelnen dd herzuziehen wenn er nicht genug dmg fährt, weil all ihr "pro-gamer" wart am rumheulen das der content zu einfach sei dann heult jetzt nicht rum.... so ein argument wäre 100 % gekommen daher schonmal dieser satz ^^

/flame on ... need belustigende nachrichten (und nochwas bevor das kommt, ich bin kein dd sondern heiler)


----------



## Marienkaefer (16. Februar 2009)

Echt lustige Stories : )

Ich hab auch 2.. Ne gute und ne schlechte.

Zuerst die schlechte (noch BC):
Wir waren HDZ 2 (ich war Heiler) und es lief eigentlich alles ganz gut bis
unser Hexer nen DC hatte (er machte die Adds).
Dann kam der Endboss und wir sind krepiert weil zu viele Adds da waren.
Wir sind so schnell wie möglich wieder reingerannt und Medivh stand auch noch.
Dann kam auch unser Hexer wieder on ... Und was macht er?
Er castet auf den Boss !!!!!! Der Tank war noch nicht da.. Niemand hat gereggt und ich konnte niemanden rezzen da ich ja jetzt im Kampf war.
XXXXX hat die Gruppe verlassen.

Die andere Story:
Naxx 25er, Heigan (gildenintern)
Da einige noch nicht mal auf normal hier waren, war es klar das einige sterben würden.
Doch plötzlich lag der halbe Raid Oo - wenn nicht noch mehr ^^
Naja, 2 Heiler (inkl. mir), 1 Tank und ein paar DDs gab es. Da der Heal-Schami noch lebte, ging uns zum Glück das Mana nicht aus.
Tja, der Kampf hat ca. 22. Minuten gedauert. In der Zeit hätte ich 4x bubbeln können x))
Naja, war mal ne Forderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2009)

Ravenjin schrieb:


> rofl 2k dps is aber immer noch wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls es wen interessiert:
DPS-Schnitt unserer Gilden-Raid-Gruppe war bei unserem ersten Naxx10 Run diesen Samstag bei etwa 1,7k DPS, bei Bossen leicht darum schwankend.
Alles down bis auf Kel, da war die Müdigkeit dann zu groß.

Was ihr mit euren pew pew dps "2k? rofl!" habt. Teamplay > DPS-Whores.


----------



## Mikolomeus (16. Februar 2009)

Rottenbone schrieb:


> kennt ihr das auch, dass bei jeder arachavon random grp ungefähr 10 leute rufen "pls port", obwohl sie in dalaran stehn.
> 
> gestern war von 25 leuten nur 1 hexer bei. dieser war natürlich nicht in 1000winter sondern sonstwo.
> er wollte en port haben (wie gesagt, der einzige hexer...). als wir ihm sagten, dass dies nicht ging, meinte er wir sollen doch den portstein benutzen... als wir ihm mitteilten, dass auch dies nicht möglich sei und schon witze aufkamen wie "den portstein siehste nur mit unsichtbarkeit entdecken" ist er dann raus aus der grp ^^
> ...



du weißt aber schon das man mit BG port dahin porten kann wenn kein tausendwinter portal da is?

mfg


----------



## Marienkaefer (16. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich weiß auch nicht was an 2k dps schlecht sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (16. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Also ich weiß auch nicht was an 2k dps schlecht sein sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



o.0 also ich find 2k sind auch super ich sach nix dagegen vorallen weil ich nur minimal weniger mach ...


----------



## Kasdeja (16. Februar 2009)

Ja das mit Naxx Hero/Nonhero ist mir auch mal passiert. Erstes Mal 10er Naxx war es. Spinnenwing. 1. Boss. 2 Adds standen da. Okay wusste ja bisher keiner, dass die Adds nur auf Hero direkt da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wir hatten die 2 Adds zumindest schon down und auch der Boss war halb down. Irgendwann (nach 2-3 Wipes) sah ich dann das Heroic Symbol und hab vorsichtig im TS nachgefragt *g*


----------



## Chimpanzee (16. Februar 2009)

Gestern Kara mit Def-Warri, Holy-Priest und Balance-Druid extrem enspannt gecleart und das Schachevent endlich nur mit 3 leuten gepackt. letzte woche haben wir noch einen 4. und 5. mann benötigt.
Unser König hatte noch ganze 5.2k life, es war also denkbar knapp aber 3 mann sind genug! =)


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (16. Februar 2009)

Allgemein nochmal was: DPS sind völlig wayne, SOLANGE!!! das Ergebnis am Ende stimmt und der Boss liegt.
Ist das aber mehrmals nicht der Fall muss man schonmal nach den DPS schauen, wenn vorher abgeklärt ist dasses net am heal lag. Und wenn damm zB bei AK mehrere DDs unter 1,6k rumdümpeln ist es klar, wieso nichts läuft. Das hat dann aber nichts mit DPS-Geilheit zu tun, sondern nüchtern mit dem Fakt, dass eine Gesamt-DPS erreicht werden muss - und die starken DDs können leider nur bedingt mangelnden DPS ausgleichen für die schwächeren





Doodlekeks schrieb:


> Erst einmal danke für diesen netten ausdruck= Emo Palas o.O?
> Immer die Schuld auf die DKs zu schieben wird langsam langweilig
> ich versteh schon das du dich aufregst wenn solche kacknabs den Oberposer spielen
> aber nicht alle DKs sind so scheiße oder unfreundlich oder asozial.....



Jo, DK´s sind ja im Grunde gefallene Paladine. Dazu die dunkel unterlaufenen Augen, sieht echt aus wie n Emo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du, natürlich sind nicht alle DK´s so wie die 2 Bilderbuchbeispiele von mir. Leider aber gefühlte 95% sind so, kein Plan von Spiel kein Plan von Teamplay UND noch ein großes Mundwerk. 
Das, was Du früher bei den Jägern + Schurken und teils Mages erlebt hast, nämlich schlichtweg Unfähigkeit und Dummheit, spielt heute DK und bringt damit leider eine an sich gute Klasse in Verruf. 
Gut, der Vorteil ist jetzt, dass man unbesehen Random Hunter und Schurke mitnehmen kann, die Chance da einen Deppen zu erwischen ist stark gesunken, und in vielen ganz guten Raids sind sogar diese 2 Klassen gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal, ich habe wirklich nichts gegen die Klasse DK, aber gegen die Deppen, die sie in Verruf bringen schon.


----------



## Alvyn (16. Februar 2009)

Ravenjin schrieb:


> rofl 2k dps is aber immer noch wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er redet NICHT von level 80...schonmal daran gedacht ?^^


----------



## Sinaè (16. Februar 2009)

Chimpanzee schrieb:


> Gestern Kara mit Def-Warri, Holy-Priest und Balance-Druid extrem enspannt gecleart und das Schachevent endlich nur mit 3 leuten gepackt. letzte woche haben wir noch einen 4. und 5. mann benötigt.
> Unser König hatte noch ganze 5.2k life, es war also denkbar knapp aber 3 mann sind genug! =)




Ich geh öfter mit nem Shadow Kara clear (bin Feral) und Schach geht auch zu zweit, 70% life hatte unser König noch... Die Taktik machts, und auch ein bisschen Glück ist dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ricci (16. Februar 2009)

xD naja geiles forum erstmal^^ ehm nuja wir waren bt ( zu 70er zeiten) und da war son priest(am anfang des raids war er Shadow) und dann meinte er vor grobulus umzuskillen auf heal und als dann der Heal-stab dropte ( ich glaube es war dieser Stab der volständigen genäßung oder so)^^ naja Heal-Priester Item eben und der machte need und dann meinte der Raidleader so jo du bekommste es nicht weil du shadow bist(ein anderer heal priest hatte 1st need drauf) ... der priest meinte nein bin ich nicht mehr shadow =) xD er sagte er hab zwichen duch umgeskillt und sei dann heim lcih bei nem wipe wieder in die ini mit rein gerannt^^ darauf hin bekomm er kick wir haten auch das problem das dann kein ersatz reinkommen kann^^ darauf hin kontaktirte der ganze raid ( wirklich 24 man) Gm´s wir haben uns vorher abgesprochen und alle das selbe geschrieben^^ - darauf hin switchte sich ein gm in unserern raid und fing anzuschrieben Hallo ich bin der gm........ da hab ich ihn mit meinen assi rechten gekickt^^ das fand er nicht so lustig kam nochmal rein ^^ und dann haben wir uns anhöören müssen das er uns nciht mehr helfen will und ich meinte so " naja das kann ja jeder sich in grp switschen weil man zu faul ist jeden einzeln zu kontaktieren^^" naja daruf hin verlies er uns^^ der priste hat dann im raid gewartet und ich als Hunter habe denn boss vordemm alle standen (auch der scheis priest) gepullt und pe irreführung auf denn priest geschickt^^ nuja da war das lachen groß^^ und als er tot war kam in der zwichen zeit der neue rein und weiter gings^^

LG Niki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freaggle (16. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte schonmal en dolles Erlebnis im 25er Archavon.

Gildenraid leider zeitlich net geschafft..also bin ich als Tank einfach ma random mitgegangen.
Trash war auch kein Thema.
Dann erster Try beim Boss.
Alles läuft wunderbar.Dann sind leider 3 oder 4 dds gestorben und der Boss is enrage gegangen...whipe.
Hab mir gedacht,naja,kann ja ma passieren,auch wenn ich das bei Archa bisher noch net erlebt hab.

2.Versuch.Gleiche Spiel.Alles läuft gut,keiner stirbt,Boss geht enrage....
Das war dann schon seltsam.
Also ma Recount anzeigen lassen...Ich dacht ich werd net mehr...
Der beste DD mit 2,1 dps...
Ich als Tank mit 1,6 im oberen drittel.
Hab das dann mal kurz gepostet.Ausreden ohne Ende folgten.
Wollte dann schon rausgehn.Ein Heiler meinte aber dann,das 1kWinter eh in 5 mins weg wäre un noch ein Try drin wär.
Gesagt getan.Alles rausgehaun was ging.Und siehe da....Boss fällt.
Leider war dann kurz bevor ich looten konnte 1kWinter wech un wir wurden aus der Ini geportet...
Aber ma gibt ja net auf.
1kWinter verteidigt,in die Ini,aber der Boss war wech.Kein Loot :-(
Un ein GM,der sich am nächsten Tag meldete konnte wohl nichts machen.Nicht mal die Marken verteilen...

Mfg


----------



## Todeshieb (16. Februar 2009)

Wenn jemand kurz vor nem Boss gekickt wird, mit der Begründung er macht zu wenig Dps, verstehe ich die Reaktion des Spielers absolut, den Boss zu pullen und die Gruppe ins Verderben zu schicken. Ich persönlich kann Leute nicht ausstehen, die andere Spieler einfach so kicken - der Tank würde auf meine Ignoreliste kommen ...


----------



## Janica-Damira (16. Februar 2009)

Bis auf einige wenige sind hier alle am Thema vorbei. Es ging um lustige oder weniger lustige Raidgeschichten, und nicht um "Schwanzvergleich" in Form von  "wer hat mehr dps" geflame.

So, nun meine Geschichte: Pre BC, wir mit 40 Mann in Molten Core, ich als Feuermage konnte da nicht wirklich viel tun... brauchte ich auch nicht, wir hatten nen Arkanmage dabei, der sich dann mal so eben Gehennas per blinzeln gepullt hat..... von den 40 Mann haben anschließend ca. 25 die Gruppe verlassen..... 


offtopic: ich fahr 1,7k dps.


----------



## Well! (16. Februar 2009)

Das artet eher in einer Dps diskusion aus... jedenfalls auf der ersten Seite ^^
Naja, mit meinem halb Grün Equipten DK hab ich gestern im Obsi 25er 4k dps gemacht... Wers kann, der kanns ^^

Eben selber Raid war auch auf gewisse weise lustig:
Wir hatten einen von diesen "ich bin der Boss, hört auf mich" Typen dabei, der unbedingt den Raid kontrollieren wollte. Der Raidleiter war irgendwann so angenervt und hat ihn machen lassen.
Also, alle 3 Adds umgehaun, stehen vor Sartharion. Der achso-tolle neue Raidleiter erklärt... komplett falsch. In seiner Bosserklärung sollten sich alle um die Adds kümmern, nur sporadisch Dmg am Boss machen. Die Wellen hat er komplett ausgelassen... Gab direkt mind. 12 tote.
Nach einem Wipe hat der richtige Leiter übernommen, den anderen gekickt und wir haben den Boss zu 24. ohne tote gelegt... Fands schon recht lustig, wie manche Leute so große Stücke auf sich halten können, ohne das was dran ist...


----------



## Valkron (16. Februar 2009)

Also is zwar nix mit raid aber ich erinnere mich an die Zeit als ich mit meinen Level "20" Jäger zwei im bereich von Level 10 (Glaube 14+16) gezogen hab. Ich sag dem 14er Krieger "Hinten Bleiben! Sonst Wipen Wir!" Des erste was er macht is Erstmal die Ganzen Troggs pullen. WIPE! (Ja ich wurde Aggresiv) Und das ging immer weiter nach 50ig Mal "HINTEN BLEIBEN SONST WIPE!" spammen hat ers immer noch nich geblickt...

Die andere Geschichte war nich in einer Instanz/Raid sondern bei ner quest. Also Ich lad nen LvL 5 Magier ein (im Immersangwald, also Blutelfen) Da droppt Leder für mich irgendwie Paar Ausdauer aber ich hatte ja nix besseres, und was macht er ? BEDARF! *selfpwn*


----------



## Mondokawaki (16. Februar 2009)

Auf 80 fährt man mit schlechtestem Equip über 1k dmg es sei denn man kann seine Klasse nicht spielen.
Wer es tatsächlich schafft auf 80 unter 1k dps zu fahren strengt sich schon an schlecht zu sein

sorry aber lest nen guide oder sowas 

Bsp ich fuhr anfangszeiten naxx beim ersten besuch 2800 dps combatschurke, mein college identische skillung besseres equip und mehr verzaubert
hatte 1800 

Lässt mich nur zum schluss kommen das er seine rota nicht beherrschte und flasche finisher nutzte.

500 dps sollte mit autohit möglich sein euer DK ist einfach nur schlecht


----------



## noobi83 (16. Februar 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> es war ein gemütlicher freitag abend.
> freundin hatte gerade aufgelegt,als ich als 2nd tank zum naxx10er raid invited wurde.
> am vorabend hatten wir seuchen,spinnen und kriegsviertel gecleart und waren im konstuktviertel dann bei gluth 4mal gewiped.
> also dann freitag die weiterführung im konstruktviertel.
> ...


also das wuerd mich ma interessieren wir ihr zu 10 die bluuber plat bemacht habe die auf hero schnon recht unangenehm sind und ich nie mit 10 man probieren wuerde

lg das noobi


----------



## Orbia (16. Februar 2009)

hey ,

also das lustigste was ich bisher miterlebt hat , das war noch in kara zu bc zeiten ...

wir (Rnd ) waren zu 10 und auf dem weg zum ersten boss atumen ... die ersten paar trashmobs sind gefallen und plötzlich leavt einer grundlos die grp ... passiert halt mit rnd gruppen ...
gut ... wir uns den nächst besten genommen der in der gruppensuche rumgelungert hat (glaube es war ein druide ^^ ) 
hexer portet ihn , alles kein problem ... is er da ... 
gut ,wir hatten einen weiteren abteil des weges freigemacht , kurze regpause , der nebenmir , ( ganz normal halt , alo ohne auf der stelle zu laufen oder sich im kreis zu drehn oder sonstiges ... ) , da zucktelt der so schritt für schritt hinter so en durchgang und meint  : wahhhh ... lagg... mom ( also wirklich so gezuckelt wie wenn man die laufentaste so in kurzen abständen hintereinander tippt )
isser hinter der holzwand da verschwunden und ich wollt halt ma nachsehn wo er hängt ... der kunde ... benutzt der gerade seinen ruhestein ... und weg war er  xD ... und dann warscheinlich mit alt+f4 raus mits net so auffällt das es nur vorgetäuscht war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat erstma großes gelächter ausgelöst... und was es doch für ein idiot is usw xD

echt krass was manche leute so loslassen ^^

lg


----------



## FonKeY (16. Februar 2009)

wir hatten so nen tollen tank das eine mal in obsidian..nennen wir ihn peter^^

zu peter musste man 10mal sagen das er die nächste mobgroup pullen soll .....sodass man nach jeder trashmobgruppe quasi 5minuten zeit hatte.....dann hat der andere tank den 2ten boss gepullt und dann war peter auf einmal weg-.-*

er war in dalaran hat ruhestein genommen-.-*

alle regen sich auf er ganz lässig ja ich musste reppen.....nach diesem wipe mussten wir auch reppen


----------



## Marienkaefer (16. Februar 2009)

Orbia schrieb:


> hey ,
> 
> also das lustigste was ich bisher miterlebt hat , das war noch in kara zu bc zeiten ...
> 
> ...



Loool
War das vl ein Schami auf Ysera? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Freund von mir hat mir mal gezeigt wie man das richtig macht, da ich keinen Bock mehr auf die Gruppe hatte.
Habs aber natürlich gelassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist auch mal in HdS beim Gruul ähnlichen Boss passiert, dass der Boss gekommen ist obwohl wir erst beim Trash waren (nicht der letzte vorm Boss, sondern am Anfang der Höhle).. War wohl ein Bug ^^


----------



## Orbia (16. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Loool
> War das vl ein Schami auf Ysera?
> 
> 
> ...




ne war auf Onyxia^^


----------



## Namir (16. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Mir ist auch mal in HdS beim Gruul ähnlichen Boss passiert, dass der Boss gekommen ist obwohl wir erst beim Trash waren (nicht der letzte vorm Boss, sondern am Anfang der Höhle).. War wohl ein Bug ^^



den kann von vom start der ini ancasten. er ist in einem erhobenen loch links oben sichtbar. das loch ist aber eigentlich da, dass man nicht den ganzen weg zurücklaufen muss.


----------



## Marienkaefer (16. Februar 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> den kann von vom start der ini ancasten. er ist in einem erhobenen loch links oben sichtbar. das loch ist aber eigentlich da, dass man nicht den ganzen weg zurücklaufen muss.




Klappt das auch beim Erz abbauen?
Ich glaube mehr haben wir da nicht getan...


----------



## justblue (16. Februar 2009)

Ich habe schon zwei Mal (ein Mal bei C`Thun und einmal bei einem 25er-Encounter) einen "Last Man Standing"-Bosskampf erlebt. Das heißt, bis auf einen Char war der gesamte Raid tot, als der Boss gefallen ist. Ein Mal habe ich auch schon erlebt, dass der Letzte gleichzeitig mit dem Boss gefallen ist - und dann der gesamte respawnte Trash noch einmal gemacht werden musste, um den Loot zu bekommen. Das war schonmal sehr witzig.

Nett fand ich es auch seinerzeit irgendwann in TBC, als der Raidleiter nach dem ersten Boss einen Magier gefragt hat, warum er denn so überhaupt keinen Schaden gemacht hat. Der Magier hat gemeint, er versteht das nicht, er spielt so wie immer. Dann hat sich herausgestellt, dass er kurz vor dem Raid umgeskillt hat und vergessen hat, die höheren Ränge der neuen Sprüche zu kaufen - also nur mit Rang 1 gearbeitet hat. Das wurde dann der Running Gag für den Rest des Jahres. Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum Blizzard das Umskillen so abgeändert hat, dass man die höheren Ränge nicht immer und immer wieder neu kaufen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drohne (16. Februar 2009)

Ehm jo...Winterhauchfest, mein Schatz und ich wollte mal eben die Mützen farmen gehen beim 1. Boss im Nexus nh.

Sie Fury T7, ich Pala T7/7,5.

1. Drache, sie pullt und verprügelt den Drachen nach Strich und Faden...wtf hat der Drache viel Leben für ne 70iger Ini...bekommt auch noch ganz schön was auf die Omme, aber alles kein Problem, bekomme ich noch locker weggeheilt.

Als der Drache stirbt und wir beide Ruf bekamen, ging uns ein Licht auf und wir sind dann nochmal raus und haben auf NonHero umgestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann gings auf einmal wie am Schnürchen und wesentlich schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@LastManStanding.

Hatte ich auch schonmal, Leotheras in SSC. Nach vielen vielen Trys war der Boss schon 1% und ca. 20 Leute down, die restlichen Hexer und Priester haben noch ein paar Dots auf ihn gemacht, ehe sie das zeitliche segneten und ich stand da als Pala und bin erstmal ne Runde gerannt und habe noch bubble angeschmissen. Immer wieder Hammer geschmissen, bis der Boss endlich down ging. Ich bei 500 Leben und 24 Tote Gildies um mich herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war mein geilstes Raiderlebniss!


----------



## Davatar (16. Februar 2009)

Sunwell, 3.Boss das ist so ein Drache der in seiner zweiten Phase in die Luft steigt und irgendwann sone Art Deep Breath wie bei Ony runterlässt. Nur ist dabei das Problem wer in der betroffenen Zone steht wird für den Rest des Kampfes übernommen und sollte daher getötet werden, damit er nicht die Raid grillt. Zusätzlich ist das Problem: sollten die letzten Überlebenden der Raid übernommen worden sein gibts nen Instant-Kill, d.h. alle Leute sterben gleichzeitig (sieht übrigens recht schön aus wenns 4 Engel gleichzeitig gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Auf alle Fälle meint einer im TS "oben" und alle Laufen nach Norden...dabei meinte er eigentlich "der Strahl kommt nach oben, lauft runter". Nun, das Resultat war: 25 Leute übernommen, 25 Leute instant down -> wipe ^^ Einige waren sauer im TS, ich konnt mich kaum mehr halten vor lachen. Tjo manchmal wird man halt zu 100% missverstanden ^^


----------



## Bottlewave (16. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte im rnd 1ßer Naxx einen Feraltank dabei, der maximal 2k tps fuhr, da er es vorzog ohne zerfleischen zu7 tanken. Ich als Katze war eigentlich immer kurz vorm Overnuke, aber auf den nett formulierten Ratschlag, doch mal Zerfleischen zu nutzen, da man dadurch mehr Aggro aufbaut gab es keinerlei Reaktion.


----------



## Mokito (16. Februar 2009)

Ich gehe mit meinen Chars sehr oft in Random-Schlachtzüge und bin auch, was das angeht, sehr hart in nehmen.
Was mir diese Woche passiert ist, setzt dem Ding aber die Krone auf und lässt mich doch an Random Leuten zweifeln.

Ich trage mich wie gewohnt mit meinem Heilschami in die Gruppensuchen Naxx 25er ein und werde prompt angesendet ob ich nicht lust hätte mitzukommen. na klar, dachte ich ich mir und joine.
Gruppen soweit voll (23mann) und wir gestartet.
Achja bevor ich es vergessen.....es war bis dahin kein Wort von DKP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So der erste Boss liegt und alle wie doof am Zahlen eingeben im Schlachtzugchannel. Ich fragte natürlich was das für Zahlen sind und bekam als Antwort "Ach mensch ganz vergessen, dass hier ist ein Stammraid, es werden Items nach DKP verteilt und sie sind schon so gnadig und würden mir 50 dkp geben (bis dato hab ich schon rausgefunden das dies maximal für ein Item reicht....das war ja schon FAST in Ordnung)....ich soll mich mal nicht so anstellen........

ICH SOLL MICH NICHT SO ANSTELLEN?????
Ich glaube die Seeleute wurden früher auch so rekrutiert....erst mitn Knüppel aufn Kopp und nächsten Tag wacht man auf und merkt.....Scheisse wo bin ich hier???

Wir zum 2. Boss....ich hau meine ganzen DKP aufn Kopp um den ollen Heilerring zu bekommen und bekomme ihn auch .....mit ganz viel Glück und Gnade der Stammheiler.

Super, ich freute mich, habe meinen Job ganz gut gemacht und bekam dann gesteckt, dass ich jetzt mal nicht n DC vortäuschen sollte, weil ich ja nun keine DKP mehr habe.

Ok, dass die Leute Ihre Random´s wie Scheisse behandeln, war mir mittlerweile klar aber ich dachte nur noch an die Ehrenmarken......die sind ja auch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim vierten Boss dropten 3 HeilerItems. Die ersten zwei gingen weg weil da einige geboten haben (was ja auch ganz klar in ordnung geht) das dritte Item ging an den VZ obwohl ich geschrieben habe, dass ich es brauche.
Auf meine Frage warum das Ding VZ wird, statt es einem Random zu geben bekam ich als Antwort....stell dich nicht so, sei froh das du mit dabei sein darfst......
Ich ging dann .....

Nun mal die Frage.......ist es normal? Sind die angeblichen Progamer (5x gewipt bei Flickwerk) so krass drauf das sie einem Random (der auch noch seine Job gut macht) so behandeln? Oder mach ích einfach nur mimimi^^


----------



## Davatar (16. Februar 2009)

Mokito schrieb:


> Nun mal die Frage.......ist es normal? Sind die angeblichen Progamer (5x gewipt bei Flickwerk) so krass drauf das sie einem Random (der auch noch seine Job gut macht) so behandeln? Oder mach ích einfach nur mimimi^^


Ne ists nicht, in allen Raids bei denen ich als Random mitgenommen worde, sowie auch in den von mir (bzw uns) organisierten Raids in denen wir Randoms mitgenommen haben wurden sie allesamt fair behandelt. Ein Fall wie bei Dir gabs bei mir nie. Aber gibt halt immer solche und solche Gruppen...da hilft nur Ohrläppchen reiben und WUUUUUSAAAAAA


----------



## DarkØm3n (16. Februar 2009)

So, dann muss ich auch mal was erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neulich wurde für einen Naxx-25 Raid gesucht. Natürlich random. 
Die Leitung setzte folgendes vorraus:
Heiler 2k Zaubermacht
Tanks 28k Hp 
DD's 2k DPs.      Soweit so gut.
Als wir nach gut einer Stunde alle zusammen in Naxx standen, alle ins TS kamen (ja das gibts in einem Random Raid *g*) und loslegrn wollte, schaute ich als Tank mal so in die Gruppen, um zu schauen wie denn so das Equip der Leute im Schnitt ist. Alle hatten gutes Equip aus Raids/Heros/von Marken. Der eine oder andere grünen Schmuck, aber nicht so tragisch. Auch die Leitung (Blut-DK) hatte annehmbares Equip.
So...wir machen den ersten Trash im Spinnenviertel. Kommen zu Anub'Rekhan. Alles kurz erklärt etc.
Wir fangen an ihn zu bekämpfen, legen ihn auch. Alle sind glücklich. Plötzlich schaut mal wieder jemand ins Recount und Boss-Dps, ob denn auch jeder die 2k DPS erfüllt. Bis auf 2-3 Leute die auf etwa 1,8k-19mk waren stimmte dies auch. Nur einer fiel auf: Die Raidleitung! Ausgerechnet derjenige, der 2k DPs haben woltle fährt im Bosskampf satte 1,3k! Die Leute schmunzeln fröhlich, ist nicht weiter schlimm denken wir uns. Gleichen andere wiede aus. Dann fragte jemand, wie seine Rotation denn seie. Jemand anderes (2nd Tank) muste sich auslassen und schrieb in etwa: 'lol, ich bin Tank und hab schon 1,6k gefrahen'.
Loot wird grade verteilt und der halbe Raid steht im ersten Trash-Raum wieder, wir warten auf den Rest. Was macht die Raidleitung auf einmal? Er geht aus dem TS, rennt so weit er kann und pullt so viel er kann, stirbt und die Adds laufen munter und fröhlich durch den Raid. (Man bedenke einige waren noch beim Boss, Tank-Item und sie waren somit etwas weit entfernt. 
Das Ende vom Lied: Fast der ganze Raid ist gestorben, die Leitung weggegangen. 
Kurz darauf haben wir uns einen neuen DD gesucht und jemand anderes hat sich zur Leitung erbamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

Kara beim Prinzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir stehen da mit unserem wüsten haufen und moschen stundenlag auf den Kerl ein,
bei 60% sterben 3 von 5 dds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  [ALLES VOR DEM SHICE NERF!]
Wir mümmeln uns da so langsam weiter... 
Unser Eleshami der tot war hat die Ansagen übernommen und so ging es dann 20 mins...
Dann ENDLICH der Prinz noch 4% Life! So ein ätzendes Flammenele spawnt mitten in der Grp und 2 von 3 Heilern sind down,
und noch ein dd, wir hauen hauen hauen, boss hat noch 1%, heal ist oom...
Ich sterbe (War Maintank) der Prinz rennt auf den letzten DD zu, ONEHIT ACTION!
Dreht sich zum offtank (ja der lebte auch noch) rennt auf ihn zu, und in diesem Moment hört man nur den Shami
im TS schreien "JAAAAAAA ALLES MEIN LOOT!!" der Shami nimmt ank und drückt dem prinzen nen instant rein der dann auch direkt tot 
umfällt zusammen mit dem Offtank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainschen (16. Februar 2009)

Naxx25 bei Gothik...

Ich (deftank) und die andere hälfte des Raids sind auf der untoten seite, alles kein thema läuft alles sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als dann die zweite Phase begonnen hat und Gothik grade mal wieder auf der Lebenden seite war rennt die "untote" seite zum Tor hin um den boss auf der lebenden seite zu vernichten. In dem moment bevor das Tor auf ging hüpfte ein dudu in bäumchen vor das Tor und meinte einfach nur in der Sprechblase "Hi" in dem moment war der ganze Raid laut am lachen und nach einem herzhaften lachkrampf lag Gothik dann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wave

Bràin


----------



## Wabbo (16. Februar 2009)

Ich war gestern in einer Rnd Grp für BT. Naja nach ewigem rumgesuche waren dann auch endlich 25 im Schlachtzug. HAHA gleich als es hieß go waren wieder 2 weg einer hatte disco der andere keien Lust mehr.
Naja wir trotzdem schonmal rein und währendessen gesucht. Neue Leute gefunden ich als Hexer Portal gemacht und die Leute geportet.

Weiter gelaufen dann kurz vorm 1. Boss 2. Tank ist weg 3. Tank ist weg. Also mit 1 Tank erstmal den Trash außen rum gelegt und was passiert? Irgendein Idiot geht auf den Boss los. Also alles auf den Boss was ging von den 23 Leuten haben ungefähr 15 überlebt. 

So, neue Tanks waren gefunden und weiter. Naja das mit offline gehen und neu porten das ging ständig. Dann war auch Supremus down, dann erstmal hoch zu Teron 1. Wipe, fast alle laufen außer einer bleibt genau am Boss liegen, ein Heiler belebt den wieder, Boss wurde gepullt 2. Wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja wieder alle laufen, sammeln und buffen dann go. So endlich war der Boss down. Und es ging weiter ständiges mimimi warum Akama nicht gelegt wurde. Also zurück zu Akama. Ihr könnt raten was passiert ist^^. Gruppe geht rein und einer labert den Typ an. Tür zu und 5 Leute noch draußen. Die folge daraus war, wie soll es auch anders sein, ^^ Wipe 3. 

So wieder alle Laufen und Boss down. In der Zwischenzeit sind wieder ungefähr 5 Mann aus dem Raid weil sie keine Lust mehr hatten. Also wieder gesucht und geportet. 

So dann weiter zu dem Seelending. Alle rennen durch die Geister durch bis wir auf der Rampe waren, schön die Geister gelegt und der Boss hat nichts gemacht, bis ein Jäger sein Pet loslässt^^ was Passiert^^ Wipe 4. 

Alle Laufen, buffen und wieder durch diesmal hat es geklappt und wir waren am Boss. Aber das ging auch nicht lange gut^^ Wipe 5. 
Dann wars vorbei alle am mimimi, keine Lust mehr, Naxx is besser und und und. 

Die Schlussfolgerung daraus ist nach ca. 5Std wurde der Raid aufgelöst, habe 6 Abzeichen und ein Item für meinen Hexer :/

Random Gruppen ist der reinste Horror.

MFG


----------



## Teradas (16. Februar 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> 10 Mann Naxxramas, erster versuch im Militärviertel, 8 Wipes an der ersten Thrashgruppe und ein total  verzweifelter Raidleiter.... der dann irgendwann von 25 auf 10er umgeschaltet hat *hust*
> Naja, habens halt verpennt  aufNormal zu stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boah,ja lol das kenne ich auch.


----------



## Alien123 (16. Februar 2009)

Turèl schrieb:


> Ich bin in Kara bei Nightbane aufs Dach geklettert und habe von dort aus gehealt, bei 75% bei den Adds wurden die aber zu mir hochgeportet und ich habe einen Whipe verursacht.



Ein Klassiker :>


----------



## Teradas (16. Februar 2009)

Brainschen schrieb:


> Naxx25 bei Gothik...
> 
> Ich (deftank) und die andere hälfte des Raids sind auf der untoten seite, alles kein thema läuft alles sauber
> 
> ...


ROFl wie geil.


----------



## Ascanius (16. Februar 2009)

Hehe alles gelesen, klasse Thread!

Da fällt mir aber jetzt auch noch was ein:

Taddius 10er, geraidet mit gilden-Stammgroup.
10er Naxx is bei uns kein Problem mehr, da wird in 2 1/2 Stunden durchgerusht, Taddius natürlich auch kein Problem.

Da kann es mitunter schonmal vorkommen, das es einem kleinen, ziemlich gut eqipten mage (ich bin gemeint^^) langweilig wird und sich blödsinn überlegt^^

Also Tahddi gelegt und aufladungen natürlich noch ca. 10 sec. draufgehabt. Auf die andere Seite geblinzelt, kurz gewartet, Iceblock, BOOM! Hehe lustig dacht ich mir, eine Seite down^^ Nur hab ich net bemerkt das unser anderer mage die gleiche Idee hatte und das selbe spielchen mit der anderen Seite gemacht hat^^

Resultat: 2 Mages leben noch der Rest der Group ---> liegt auf dem Boden^^


Bevor jetzt irgentwelche "Wie assi bist du denn"-Flames hier kommen sei gesagt: Wir sind ne erfolgreiche Raidgilde, mit ner wirklich gutenund vor allem lustigen 10er Stamm. Bei so einer Aktion wie o. g. bricht einfach nur grosses Gelächter im TS aus und allerhöchstens sarkastische Morddrohungen, Beschimpfungen etc. Da wird dann 100g in die Gildenbank für die Reppkosten gepackt und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (16. Februar 2009)

Mokito schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit meinen Chars sehr oft in Random-Schlachtzüge und bin auch, was das angeht, sehr hart in nehmen.
> Was mir diese Woche passiert ist, setzt dem Ding aber die Krone auf und lässt mich doch an Random Leuten zweifeln.
> 
> Ich trage mich wie gewohnt mit meinem Heilschami in die Gruppensuchen Naxx 25er ein und werde prompt angesendet ob ich nicht lust hätte mitzukommen. na klar, dachte ich ich mir und joine.
> ...




Nö, sowas ist nicht normal.
Wir nehmen meist 1-2 Randoms mit. Regelung: Anspruch auf 1 Item, wenn need Würfeln gegen Raidleiter, wenn sie winnen bekommen sie es, wenn nicht gehts bei uns für DKP raus. Bekommt jemand nichts zahlen wir die Repkosten für ihn, und 2nd Need bekommt der Gast immer als erstes; heisst wenn bei uns alle nur 2nd need haben bekommt der Gast wenn er first need hat das Item ausserhalb der 1-Item-mit-Wurf-Regel.
Meist hat bei nem Naxxrun so der Random 2 Items mindestens


----------



## Silmarilli (16. Februar 2009)

Schon mal erlebt wenn im Obsi 25er der Tank aus seiner Sicht auf den Raid (also mehr oder weniger aus sicht des Bosses auf den restlichen Raid) zwar die Flammenwand ansagt aber aus seiner Sicht sagt (Wand von links) Unsere Kriegerin sagt das immer an nur an dem abend war se etwas verpeilt ....
DAS war lustig.
hmm zumindest ich fands lustig :-)

Gestern is mir was peinliches passiert ... ich ... als Main Jägerle im Raid hatte den MT 1 im Fokus für's Irreführungs-Makro und stand am start von Thaddius auf der rechten seite .... drückte geistes abwesend auf makro und als auf einmal der Dicke der da auf der rechten Seite steht (die zwei merk ich mir namentlich einfach nicht) schnurrstracks an mir vorbeiläuft ist mir geistesblitzartig geschossen das ja der MT1 auf der linken Seite steht :-(

Um das ganze noch zu Toppen habe ich mit den reflexen einer Katze meine Bereitschaft gedrückt während um wieder freien CD auf Irreführung zu haben währenddessen spotet der Tank auf unserer seite auf distanz ... mob dreht um und läuft auf unseren Tank zu - ich drück Irreführung von Hand zieh den Mauszeiger hoch zum Ziel des Ziel's - 
Mob kommt bei unserem Tank an allerdings sind die 4 Sekunden vom Spot um und exakt in dem Moment wo sich unser Mob noch einmal für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde zu unserem MT1 auf der anderen Seite umdreht bevor dieser die Aggro verliert drück ich auf das Portrait des Ziel's des Mobs und klick zweite Irreführung auf den MT1 und der Mob läuft wieder weg 
gott hab ich mich geschämt

Naja eigentlich hätt ich davor schon wissen müssen das was schief läuft als wir beim öhm ich glaub Grobulus oder wie das dicke Schlauch-Ding da heißt vor Glut waren.
MT1 stellt sich auf die Schräge - Ansage der Raidleitung ... Mitzi (so mein Raid-Nick) mit Irreführung runterziehen - war noch am buff-food-futtern hab nach nem Flask in meinen Taschen gekramt - zwischendurch Irreführung gedrückt - Buff-Food fertig - MT steht schon vorne - im TS kommt von unserer Kriegerin ... nö der kommt auch so.
Der Dicke schlägt das erste mal auf die Kriegerin ein ich schiess meine drei Schüsse zum Glück und merke als auf einmal mein Bildschirm ROT leuchtet und das obligate KRABUMMS kommt das die Irreführung zwischenzeitlich ausgelaufen war :-/
Beim Glut hab ich dann noch feste Eisfallen anstelle der benötigten Frostfallen gelegt ... gestern war irgendwie nicht mein Tag.
Aber die anderen hatten ihren Spass daran....

lg Sily

P.S. irgendwie hab ich das öfters das meine Irreführung "nach hinten los geht"


----------



## Chínín (16. Februar 2009)

dd's die unter 1k dps  fahren sind die, wie mein Kumpel bei seinem (62) dk...denken sich keine Rota aus, die drücken einfach das, was gerade verfügbar ist ^^


----------



## Gerbalin (16. Februar 2009)

Ich kann mich an den Anfang von Kara erinnern, wir gerade hinterm Theaterevent Treppe hoch und die erste Mobgruppe umgehaun. Alle reggen und labern im Ts und so. Auf einmal kommt ein roter Batzen auf uns zu. BÄM BÄM alle down. Keiner regt sich auf alle lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tja bei dem töten der Mobgruppe ging die Saat vom Hexer noch durch Wände usw. In diesem Fall wohl nach oben und somit wurden die Mobs gepullt und brachten alle auf dem Weg auch noch mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch sehr lustig war wie bei Nightbane der Maintank mal Sds von unserem Holypala bekommen hat aus Versehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osamne (16. Februar 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> 10 Mann Naxxramas, erster versuch im Militärviertel, 8 Wipes an der ersten Thrashgruppe und ein total  verzweifelter Raidleiter.... der dann irgendwann von 25 auf 10er umgeschaltet hat *hust*
> Naja, habens halt verpennt  aufNormal zu stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe genau das gleiche hab ich auch schonmal erlebt. Wir waren im Spinnenflügel und unser Raidleiter war kurz davor auszurasten, da wir solange für den Trash gebraucht hatten und die Tanks soviel Heal brauchten. Also wir dann vor dem ersten Boss standen haben wir uns alle gewundert warum er 2 Adds dabei hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nach ein paar Sekunden war dann das Gelächter groß und wir haben alles nochmal von Anfang gemacht aber diesmal auf normal xD.


----------



## Gaiwain (16. Februar 2009)

Mokito schrieb:


> ...
> Nun mal die Frage.......ist es normal? Sind die angeblichen Progamer (5x gewipt bei Flickwerk) so krass drauf das sie einem Random (der auch noch seine Job gut macht) so behandeln? Oder mach ích einfach nur mimimi^^




... klares "nein", bei mir würde die gesamte Gilde auf die BlackList kommen, und ich würde denen dann nie mehr die "Gnade" erweisen deren Raids aufzufüllen ...

Sicherlich schwierig als rnd in einer Stammgruppe mit DKP.

ABER wenn zuvor angesagt, hat man ja die Wahl es zu akzeptieren oder es sein zu lassen

dann aber ein Item zu entzaubern, obwohl der Random ein berechtigtes Need anmeldet, und das noch getopt mit so einer Aussage ...
ich glaube ich müßte mich da sehr stark zusammenreißen um nicht ohne ein weiteren Wort die SG zu leaven und den RS anzuschmeißen.

lg


----------



## Patchy (16. Februar 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> der berauschende 500 dps fuhr



ähm ja...ich fahr mit meinem 65er DK in na 5er ini schon 700dps


----------



## Tesaja (16. Februar 2009)

Hätte da noch was nettes.

Wir haben naxx10/25 clear wie die meisten. Gut neue ID rein stehen bei razuvius (oder wie er auch geschrieben wird) dummer fehler passiert wipe.

waren im 10er unterwegs wohlgemerkt

Next try. bei geschätzten 10% fällt einer der tanks um schildwall des anderen läuft gott sei dank noch fällt auch noch um bei 0% bis auf unsren heiler alle down schattenwort tod verfehlt nochmal dotten der kommt an 1400 life heiler stirbt benutzt seele dot tickt den boss doch noch runter puh glück gehabt viel kiten und dots haben ihn gelegt wir waren begeistert und erleichtert mächtiger spass^^


----------



## Mitzy (16. Februar 2009)

Mokito schrieb:


> (...)
> Nun mal die Frage.......ist es normal? Sind die angeblichen Progamer (5x gewipt bei Flickwerk) so krass drauf das sie einem Random (der auch noch seine Job gut macht) so behandeln? Oder mach ích einfach nur mimimi^^



Da hast du einen ziemlich blöden Leute erwischt.
Also, meiner einer ist auch in einem 25er SG Raid. Wir bekamen viele durch randoms dazu und haben auch so die Regeln (40 Start DKP; T- Teile, wenn keiner sie brauch/ wenn man 3x dabei war; buff food- was allerdings meistens ich farme, Fischmahl ftw) aber so krass sind wir dann nicht. Wir sind zwar auch hinter den tollen Mats für die großen Verzauberung her, aber wenn wir die Wahl haben: Schlechter Ruf für den Raid - 1x ein Fetzen lila Gegenstand... Hmmm... Man sieht sich immer 2x im Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich hat man immer ausgelacht, weil ich nur in Kara rumgammelte- ich fand nie einen Raid für weiteres, die wollten nur T5 Leute, und ich hatte halt nur T4 Sachen... Tja... Vor kurzem traf ich einen wieder, der Leute aus seiner Gilde warf um schneller durchzukommen und blablabla... Er wollte random bei uns mit, kam auch mit und meinte im whisp immer er würde die 5k DPS fahren- als er dann merkte, er fährt sie nich, fing er an alle zu beleidigen und im TS als RL Versager und was-weiß-ich zu bezeichnen... Irgendwann kam ganz trocken von unserem 2. Raidleiter "Hey, deine Stimme kommt mir bekannt vor- heißt du zufälligerweise Daniel <Nachname>?"... Die anschließende Stille wurde nur noch von jmd. durchbrochen, der aufeinmal das TS verließ, die Gruppe und offline war *schmunzel*...


----------



## Bierzelthocker (16. Februar 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> > ZITAT((DEW)Lyrre @ 15.02.2009, 14:01) *
> > Die Deppen scheinen sich wirklich auf DKs zu konzentrieren, schade eigentlich.
> 
> 
> ...



Hab mal gehört das alle die Marvîn heißen voll die engstirnigen Schubladendenkenden Idioten sind... hmmm das muss wohl dann stimmen

BTT:
Kann leider nichts konstruktives beitragen, da ich fast ausschließlich Gildenintern raide. Da passieren solch Spektakuläre Dinge leider oder auch zum Glück nich.

btw schöner Thread, lässt sich schön lesen (bis auf die ein oder andere Ausnahme)


----------



## SixNight (16. Februar 2009)

2008 ... Black Temple .... der Bruder meines Raid-Leiters der "Male" Nachtelf Hunter war Hüpfte vor Councill wie es sich für Aufgeregte Kinder gehört rum.
Castet Aim-Shot und brach wieder ab das mehrere 1000 mal bis es halt in die Hose ging darauf hin hat mein Raid-Leiter(21 Jahre der noch Zu hause wohnte) im Ts rumgebrüllt von wegen ich will nur einmal mit Profi's spielen nur einmal !!! 
Nach dem alle gerezzt wurden und alles gebufft war sah man nur einen Wolf auf den Schurken von Councill zulaufen von welchem Hunter kam der wohl ja richtig :X von dem Bruder meines Raid-Leiters.

Jetzt muss man sagen mein Raid-Leiter hat kein Push to talk an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sein Bruder anscheind auch nicht.
Darauf hin rannte mein Raidleader in das Zimmer seines Bruders und fing an ihn anzumotzen das er Unfähig sei ... zu Behindert zum spielen und er sich gefälligst zusammen reißen soll.Kurz darauf kam die Mutter rein und brüllte auch mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja wo wir uns während der Ausseinandersetzung im Ts ein ablachten kam mein Raid-Leiter nicht aus der Situation raus bis der Mutter das alles zu doof wurde und das Internet ausstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ende 

[Btw muss nicht jeder lustig finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aufjedenfall fanden wir es einfach nur zum tot wälzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## turalya (16. Februar 2009)

Shamazing schrieb:


> mein lvl 72 unholy dk fährt konstant 1k dps, dabei hat er bis auf die mitlvlnden schultern und die axt mit kreuzfahrer crapequip, sogar noch 2 teile standaert das blaue das man auf 58 bekommt...



Nein, ich hab eindeutig den längeren!

b2t das mit hero is mir noch ned passiert aber ich hatte mal nen rnd hexer drin der wusste ned das er porten konnte oO


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (16. Februar 2009)

ich möcht mich dafür bedanken , das ihr alle so schöne und vorallen belustigende sachen in diesem thread schreibt ^^ aver bitte hört auf mit dem dps geflame das geht mir aufm wecker >.<


----------



## Mahni (16. Februar 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> 700 DPS auf 1k aufrunden zählt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich fahre mit meinem t7 / t7,5 epic equipten mage 2200-3200 dps solo und in Raids 2500-4000 und bei Trashmobs mit AE noch wesentlich mehr. Und da bin ich beleibe nicht der beste im DMG. Es gibt extrem viele die derzeit t7 /t7,5 ausgestattet sind oder sogar malygos/kel thuzad equipment tragen und noch mal etwas mehr dps fahren. nen shadowpriest bei uns in gilde fährt 4200 bei bossen in nax 25 ca und in 5er inis /bzw solo an die 3-3,5.
ist aber alles ganz normal. Sollte jeder schaffen der Epics / - und noch bessere Epics der Stufe 80 trägt.
Aber zurück zum Thema:
Also bei uns in Kara damals in BC war es auch mal lustig^^ Wir haben einen gekickt der daraufhin sämtliche mobs gepullt hat und uns verrecken hat lassen. Das tollste war aber: Das war ein guter Ingame Kollege von mir :/


----------



## Riearlo (16. Februar 2009)

Gestern in Naxx 10er, die Id hatten bestimmt auch so um die 25 Leute (später Abend)
Wipen bei Heigan (wenige haben denn Dance überlebt). Heal Schamane logt aus, super. Haben wir nen DD invited nen 2. Hexenmeister.
Ok Port und 2nd Try lag dann auch im Dreck haben 3 überlebt Ich, Mt und 2nd Tank.
So ab weiter zu Loatheb wir waren 2 Healer und dazu auch noch 2 Pala healer.
First Try Wipe. Ka was da war.
Whisper ich denn anderen heal Pala an:"Bei der Aura nicht heilen" Er:"Jo ist klar" Ich:"Heilst du denn Mt und ich die Grp? Und nur mit Heiliges Licht und setz denn heal schon kurz vor Ende an" Er:"Wer ist der Mt" Ich:"(Name des Tanks) Er:"Ok" 
So los gehts, ich guck grad mal was der andere Pala in der Nicht-Heil Phase macht und was macht er ?! Er spammt Heiliges Licht durch und war schon fast Oom.
Fast ganze Raid down, Mt, Ich und eine Eule leben noch, quasi hab ich allein gehealt. (Spiel eig Vergelter, Heal is nur 2nd Eq)
So liegt dann auch im Dreck. Halber Raid whispert mich an und gratuliert mir.
So geht weiter zu Instrukteur Razuvious im Ts wird gesagt die Adds heilen, ich kenn den Boss ja, läuft ganz gut aber die Adds waren immer so low. Erstes Add stirbt und der übernehmer vom 2. Add auch den Rest (ca. 3%) tankt dann unser Mt mit Cooldowns. Am Ende des Kampfes guck ich Recount "Geheilt für", ich steh ganz oben und guck was der andere Pala gehealt hat, also welche Leute und er hat KEIN einziges mal die Adds gehealt, also quasi hab ich wieder alleine gehealt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## J3st3r (16. Februar 2009)

ich erinner mich da an einen burg utgard normal run...
ich (70er dd)
ein heal priester
ein mage
ein schami
und ein lvl 68er warri tank
wir fangen also an
ich werde als letzter geportet und finde also keine zeit mir meine kollegen anzuschauen.
1. mobgruppe
tank nach 15sek down
ich als dk denke mir "ach du scheisse, spring mal schnell als tank ein"
1. mobgruppe down
so ging das bis zur 4. o.O mobgruppe
dann schaute ich mir mal das equip an:
2 (in worten ZWEI) einhandwaffen
also kein schild
ich frage ihn wie er denn so tanken würde...
"Off tanken"
o.O
ein blick aufs dmg meter
ich: 1.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
er: letzter 
ich frage ihn ob er nich lieber mit rüssi zerreißen und spott usw. tanken will
er: "ich hab noch nie getankt"
o.O
dann die frage nach seiner skillung
er: "fury..."
o.O
ich bin ein geduldiger mensch und bot ihm an, als aushilftstank/dd einen mob von den dreiergruppen zu übernehmen
als er mich daraufhin als "boon" und "kiddy" bezeichnete leavte ich...
100% wahr, das schwöre ich bei meinem wow acc!


----------



## Riearlo (16. Februar 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> er: "fury..."
> o.O
> ich bin ein geduldiger mensch und bot ihm an, als aushilftstank/dd einen mob von den dreiergruppen zu übernehmen
> als er mich daraufhin als "boon" und "kiddy" bezeichnete leavte ich...
> 100% wahr, das schwöre ich bei meinem wow acc!



Letzens was ähnliches da hat nen Fury in Turm Hero getankt. Hat bis zum 2. Boss gut funktoniert, aber weil da soviel Trash kommt konnte er sie nicht an sich binden.
Hab ihm dann nach 3 Trys 50g gegeben =/


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (17. Februar 2009)

und weiter gehts^^


----------



## joni2 (17. Februar 2009)

Turèl schrieb:


> Ich bin in Kara bei Nightbane aufs Dach geklettert und habe von dort aus gehealt, bei 75% bei den Adds wurden die aber zu mir hochgeportet und ich habe einen Whipe verursacht.



hmm... wenns von dir gewesen wär fänd ichs warscheinlich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 aber es von switch reloadet zu klauen is ja mies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

